# Oggi ero a pranzo



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2019)

Con la numero 47, visto che vi piace attribuirVi numeri da me mai citati con questa precisione ho deciso che da oggi, san paganino, mi adeguerò ai vostri standard dialettici.
Comunque dicevo, oggi a pranzo con la 47, manager milanese ed attuale amante di un mio carissimo amico con cui ho fatto il sevizio di leva, e ci siamo fatti insieme questa riflessione: abbiamo di fatto noi infedeli delle doppie vite, fatte di vissuto, affetti, condivisione, esperienze. Io ho preso in braccio i suoi figli e lei i miei, sa tutto della mia famiglia ed io della sua, pur non avendo mai parlato con suo marito, conosco vita morte e miracoli nonché attuali problemi di lavoro e lei idem di me e ci siamo detti che i nostri coniugi, anche se a volte hanno saputo di avere le corna, conoscono solo la punta dell'iceberg della nostra vita.
Ricordo di averla accompagnata alla Mangiagalli a fare l'amniocentesi quando aspettava il secondo, oppure da Petit Bateau quando aspettava il primo e di averle permesso tramite una mia raccomandazione di saltare la trafila per iscriverlo ad un nido vicino al suo luogo di lavoro. La mia coniuge come anche il suo, ignorano questa nostra altra vita, perché un conto è sapere o immaginare qualche scopata extra, un conto è venire a conoscenza dell'altra vita del marito o della moglie. 
Eh gnente, pensavamo queste cose qui, che ci siamo detti e ridetti più volte anche mentre stavamo assieme.
Eh mi piaceva condividere con voi questa cosa, così tanto per tirarmi addosso ancora un po' di insulti magari in post futuri.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Con la numero 47, visto che vi piace attribuirVi numeri da me mai citati con questa precisione ho deciso che da oggi, san paganino, mi adeguerò ai vostri standard dialettici.
> Comunque dicevo, oggi a pranzo con la 47, manager milanese ed attuale amante di un mio carissimo amico con cui ho fatto il sevizio di leva, e ci siamo fatti insieme questa riflessione: abbiamo di fatto noi infedeli delle doppie vite, fatte di vissuto, affetti, condivisione, esperienze. Io ho preso in braccio i suoi figli e lei i miei, sa tutto della mia famiglia ed io della sua, pur non avendo mai parlato con suo marito, conosco vita morte e miracoli nonché attuali problemi di lavoro e lei idem di me e ci siamo detti che i nostri coniugi, anche se a volte hanno saputo di avere le corna, conoscono solo la punta dell'iceberg della nostra vita.
> Ricordo di averla accompagnata alla Mangiagalli a fare l'amniocentesi quando aspettava il secondo, oppure da Petit Bateau quando aspettava il primo e di averle permesso tramite una mia raccomandazione di saltare la trafila per iscriverlo ad un nido vicino al suo luogo di lavoro. La mia coniuge come anche il suo, ignorano questa nostra altra vita, perché un conto è sapere o immaginare qualche scopata extra, un conto è venire a conoscenza dell'altra vita del marito o della moglie.
> Eh gnente, pensavamo queste cose qui, che ci siamo detti e ridetti più volte anche mentre stavamo assieme.
> Eh mi piaceva condividere con voi questa cosa, così tanto per tirarmi addosso ancora un po' di insulti magari in post futuri.


quindi l'hai ceduta ad un amico?


----------



## stany (27 Dicembre 2019)

Insomma , l'ho detto subito a chi assomigli (però almeno quello è una partita iva).

L'ego va corroborato in mancanza d'altro anche con triangolazioni di vite parallele,dove tutto è ambiguo, clandestino,fumoso.  Vi scambiate le amanti, le confidenze ,pezzi di vita strappati come no, alla famiglia ,non solo alla moglie che sa; fin dove e cosa  sa...

Spero almeno che, voi statali non indulgiate nella pratica del "furbetto del cartellino" per farvi i porci comodi vostri; che sennò ,non solo alle famiglie sottraerreste tempo , energie ed entusiasmo, ma .anche a me!
F.to  Un Cittadino


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Con la numero 47, visto che vi piace attribuirVi numeri da me mai citati con questa precisione ho deciso che da oggi, san paganino, mi adeguerò ai vostri standard dialettici.
> Comunque dicevo, oggi a pranzo con la 47, manager milanese ed attuale amante di un mio carissimo amico con cui ho fatto il sevizio di leva, e ci siamo fatti insieme questa riflessione: abbiamo di fatto noi infedeli delle doppie vite, fatte di vissuto, affetti, condivisione, esperienze. Io ho preso in braccio i suoi figli e lei i miei, sa tutto della mia famiglia ed io della sua, pur non avendo mai parlato con suo marito, conosco vita morte e miracoli nonché attuali problemi di lavoro e lei idem di me e ci siamo detti che i nostri coniugi, anche se a volte hanno saputo di avere le corna, conoscono solo la punta dell'iceberg della nostra vita.
> Ricordo di averla accompagnata alla Mangiagalli a fare l'amniocentesi quando aspettava il secondo, oppure da Petit Bateau quando aspettava il primo e di averle permesso tramite una mia raccomandazione di saltare la trafila per iscriverlo ad un nido vicino al suo luogo di lavoro. La mia coniuge come anche il suo, ignorano questa nostra altra vita, perché un conto è sapere o immaginare qualche scopata extra, un conto è venire a conoscenza dell'altra vita del marito o della moglie.
> Eh gnente, pensavamo queste cose qui, che ci siamo detti e ridetti più volte anche mentre stavamo assieme.
> Eh mi piaceva condividere con voi questa cosa, così tanto per tirarmi addosso ancora un po' di insulti magari in post futuri.


 E perché mai insulti? C'è la famiglia che ti capita, e quella che ti scegli. Non mi risulta che lupi e pecore siano parenti. Al massimo ogni tanto si ha la fortuna di scoprire un lupo in pelle d'agnello.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> ho deciso che da oggi, san paganino, mi adeguerò ai vostri standard dialettici.


Hai voglia a mangiar spaghetti, cucciolo!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Con la numero 47, visto che vi piace attribuirVi numeri da me mai citati con questa precisione ho deciso che da oggi, san paganino, mi adeguerò ai vostri standard dialettici.
> Comunque dicevo, oggi a pranzo con la 47, manager milanese ed attuale amante di un mio carissimo amico con cui ho fatto il sevizio di leva, e ci siamo fatti insieme questa riflessione: abbiamo di fatto noi infedeli delle doppie vite, fatte di vissuto, affetti, condivisione, esperienze. Io ho preso in braccio i suoi figli e lei i miei, sa tutto della mia famiglia ed io della sua, pur non avendo mai parlato con suo marito, conosco vita morte e miracoli nonché attuali problemi di lavoro e lei idem di me e ci siamo detti che i nostri coniugi, anche se a volte hanno saputo di avere le corna, conoscono solo la punta dell'iceberg della nostra vita.
> Ricordo di averla accompagnata alla Mangiagalli a fare l'amniocentesi quando aspettava il secondo, oppure da Petit Bateau quando aspettava il primo e di averle permesso tramite una mia raccomandazione di saltare la trafila per iscriverlo ad un nido vicino al suo luogo di lavoro. La mia coniuge come anche il suo, ignorano questa nostra altra vita, perché un conto è sapere o immaginare qualche scopata extra, un conto è venire a conoscenza dell'altra vita del marito o della moglie.
> Eh gnente, pensavamo queste cose qui, che ci siamo detti e ridetti più volte anche mentre stavamo assieme.
> Eh mi piaceva condividere con voi questa cosa, così tanto per tirarmi addosso ancora un po' di insulti magari in post futuri.


Giusto. I casi sociali hanno la precedenza.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quindi l'hai ceduta ad un amico?


Ma no...quando fini fini, poi frequentando la stessa community può capitare.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Insomma , l'ho detto subito a chi assomigli (però almeno quello è una partita iva).
> 
> L'ego va corroborato in mancanza d'altro anche con triangolazioni di vite parallele,dove tutto è ambiguo, clandestino,fumoso.  Vi scambiate le amanti, le confidenze ,pezzi di vita strappati come no, alla famiglia ,non solo alla moglie che sa; fin dove e cosa  sa...
> 
> ...


Statali?
Qui caschi male, non sono dipendente dello stato, se arriverò alla pensione lo sarò, ma per ora il posto fisso, non fa per me.
A cosa si deve questa tua affermazione che mi incuriosisce?


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Hai voglia a mangiar spaghetti, cucciolo!


Ah proposito di carboidrati, sarà il caso li riduca perché mi è venuta la malattia del porcello.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Giusto. I casi sociali hanno la precedenza.


Pensa Brunetta, che ho scommesso 10 centesimi con una forumina su una tua risposta simili, cappero ho vinto!
Ora aspettiamo le altre!


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E perché mai insulti? C'è la famiglia che ti capita, e quella che ti scegli. Non mi risulta che lupi e pecore siano parenti. Al massimo ogni tanto si ha la fortuna di scoprire un lupo in pelle d'agnello.


Ai tempi di famiglie ne avevo addirittura due!


----------



## stany (27 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Statali?
> Qui caschi male, non sono dipendente dello stato, se arriverò alla pensione lo sarò, ma per ora il posto fisso, non fa per me.
> A cosa si deve questa tua affermazione che mi incuriosisce?


Il 27 pagavano le ppss che non ci sono più, oppure lo stato...


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2019)

Pagano tuttora anche tante altre realtà, mio caro.
La mia è una di queste ma è tutto fuorché dello stato.
È nostra di noi che l'abbiamo fondata!


----------



## stany (27 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pagano tuttora anche tante altre realtà, mio caro.
> La mia è una di queste ma è tutto fuorché dello stato.
> È nostra di noi che l'abbiamo fondata!


Così mi viene da pensare pure peggio. Ma non voglio fare illazioni.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Così mi viene da pensare pure peggio. Ma non voglio fare illazioni.


Per conto mio puoi fare tutte le illazioni che vuoi, io ti leggo sempre con piacere perché c'è sempre da imparare da chiunque.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pensa Brunetta, che ho scommesso 10 centesimi con una forumina su una tua risposta simili, cappero ho vinto!
> Ora aspettiamo le altre!


Veramente hai scritto una storia assolutamente inutile se non per provocare.
Ho risposto a tono.
Vantarsi delle raccomandazioni è coerente con tutto il post.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Con la numero 47, visto che vi piace attribuirVi numeri da me mai citati con questa precisione ho deciso che da oggi, san paganino, mi adeguerò ai vostri standard dialettici.
> Comunque dicevo, oggi a pranzo con la 47, manager milanese ed attuale amante di un mio carissimo amico con cui ho fatto il sevizio di leva, e ci siamo fatti insieme questa riflessione: abbiamo di fatto noi infedeli delle doppie vite, fatte di vissuto, affetti, condivisione, esperienze. Io ho preso in braccio i suoi figli e lei i miei, sa tutto della mia famiglia ed io della sua, pur non avendo mai parlato con suo marito, conosco vita morte e miracoli nonché attuali problemi di lavoro e lei idem di me e ci siamo detti che i nostri coniugi, anche se a volte hanno saputo di avere le corna, conoscono solo la punta dell'iceberg della nostra vita.
> Ricordo di averla accompagnata alla Mangiagalli a fare l'amniocentesi quando aspettava il secondo, oppure da Petit Bateau quando aspettava il primo e di averle permesso tramite una mia raccomandazione di saltare la trafila per iscriverlo ad un nido vicino al suo luogo di lavoro. La mia coniuge come anche il suo, ignorano questa nostra altra vita, perché un conto è sapere o immaginare qualche scopata extra, un conto è venire a conoscenza dell'altra vita del marito o della moglie.
> Eh gnente, pensavamo queste cose qui, che ci siamo detti e ridetti più volte anche mentre stavamo assieme.
> Eh mi piaceva condividere con voi questa cosa, così tanto per tirarmi addosso ancora un po' di insulti magari in post futuri.


La 47 è una tua amante oppure l’amante di un tuo amico ?


----------



## Minerva (27 Dicembre 2019)

47 morto che parla


----------



## stany (27 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La 47 è una tua amante oppure l’amante di un tuo amico ?


Era la sua,ora sta col suo amico ....


----------



## stany (27 Dicembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> 47 morto che parla


Magari con l'altro la numerazione sarà diversa


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ah proposito di carboidrati, sarà il caso li riduca perché mi è venuta la malattia del porcello.


La tenia?


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Insomma , l'ho detto subito a chi assomigli (però almeno quello è una partita iva).


Je piacerebbe.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La 47 è una tua amante oppure l’amante di un tuo amico ?


ma, chi lo sa.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La tenia?


Quella che cresce la pancia e si accorcia l'uccello.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente hai scritto una storia assolutamente inutile se non per provocare.
> Ho risposto a tono.
> Vantarsi delle raccomandazioni è coerente con tutto il post.


Voi vedete vanto dove c'è racconto.
Vedi provocazioni ove c'è condivisione.
Non sarà che immagini che ciò che io faccio ora, un tempo te le faceva lui in egual misura se non maggiore?


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Voi vedete vanto dove c'è racconto.
> Vedi provocazioni ove c'è condivisione.
> Non sarà che immagini che ciò che io faccio ora, un tempo te le faceva lui in egual misura se non maggiore?


Ho capito, spiegare certe dinamiche a Brunetta è come spiegare i colori ad un cieco dalla nascita.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Voi vedete vanto dove c'è racconto.
> Vedi provocazioni ove c'è condivisione.
> Non sarà che immagini che ciò che io faccio ora, un tempo te le faceva lui in egual misura se non maggiore?


Mettere in mezzo i figli non è da tutti


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ah proposito di carboidrati, sarà il caso li riduca perché mi è venuta la malattia del porcello.


aumenta la panza, diminuisce l'uccello? Sei affetto da questa?


----------



## stany (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mettere in mezzo i figli non è da tutti


Anche testadasfalto......


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2019)

La cosa che mi fa più tenerezza é che privi delle vostre sovrastrutture concettuali non riuscireste neanche a stare in piedi.
In un mondo che si evolve alla velocità della luce siete poco più che palle al piede. Indipendentemente dall'età, tanto per esser chiari.
Tipo il paesanotto provinciale che cerca di convincerti che il mondo va così usando la sapienza contadina mentre tu progetti algoritmi per l'intelligenza artificiale. E scopri che una radiosveglia ti fa più compagnia di uno che 'ncapiscencazzo


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> aumenta la panza, diminuisce l'uccello? Sei affetto da questa?


Si va che l'avevo scritta sopra.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mettere in mezzo i figli non è da tutti


a lungo termine speravo di replicare la legge della maniglia.


----------



## stany (28 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La cosa che mi fa più tenerezza é che privi delle vostre sovrastrutture concettuali non riuscireste neanche a stare in piedi.
> In un mondo che si evolve alla velocità della luce siete poco più che palle al piede. Indipendentemente dall'età, tanto per esser chiari.
> Tipo il paesanotto provinciale che cerca di convincerti che il mondo va così usando la sapienza contadina mentre tu progetti algoritmi per l'intelligenza artificiale. E scopri che una radiosveglia ti fa più compagnia di uno che 'ncapiscencazzo


Prova ad accendere il fuoco con la corteccia di betulla ,se sei capace; in alternativa puoi sempre provare con l'algoritmo....
Conoscevo da sempre un vecchio partigiano che sosteneva che l'uomo moderno automunito , col cellulare , ecc. fosse come un asino ammaestrato; niente di più! 
Vero  è che vivesse isolato in una baita coi suoi cani , ma ascoltare lui aggiungeva sempre uno stimolo alla riflessione, anche perché era di una saggezza disarmante; 
 cosa che non sempre accade quando si leggono delle amenità che sono poco più di luoghi comuni .
Affidarsi esclusivamente alla tecnologia ed al progresso non rappresenta un titolo di merito e nemmeno una efficace assicurazione sul rischio di trovarsi un giorno senza riscaldamento  in casa.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La cosa che mi fa più tenerezza é che privi delle vostre sovrastrutture concettuali non riuscireste neanche a stare in piedi.
> In un mondo che si evolve alla velocità della luce siete poco più che palle al piede. Indipendentemente dall'età, tanto per esser chiari.
> Tipo il paesanotto provinciale che cerca di convincerti che il mondo va così usando la sapienza contadina mentre tu progetti algoritmi per l'intelligenza artificiale. E scopri che una radiosveglia ti fa più compagnia di uno che 'ncapiscencazzo


Qui ce l'hai con me?
Ma quali sovrastrutture?
Ma mi leggi?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si va che l'avevo scritta sopra.


non ho visto


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quella che cresce la pancia e si accorcia l'uccello.


visto ora


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> visto ora


Sto facendo poco sport ultimamente e non intendo sesso, proprio sport, e mi sento molto fuori forma.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sto facendo poco sport ultimamente e non intendo sesso, proprio sport, e mi sento molto fuori forma.


eccerto se vai a pranzo con le ex, invece di allenarti, mi pare normale


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Prova ad accendere il fuoco con la corteccia di betulla ,se sei capace; in alternativa puoi sempre provare con l'algoritmo....
> Conoscevo da sempre un vecchio partigiano che sosteneva che l'uomo moderno automunito , col cellulare , ecc. fosse come un asino ammaestrato; niente di più!
> Vero  è che vivesse isolato in una baita coi suoi cani , ma ascoltare lui aggiungeva sempre uno stimolo alla riflessione, anche perché era di una saggezza disarmante;
> cosa che non sempre accade quando si leggono delle amenità che sono poco più di luoghi comuni .
> Affidarsi esclusivamente alla tecnologia ed al progresso non rappresenta un titolo di merito e nemmeno una efficace assicurazione sul rischio di trovarsi un giorno senza riscaldamento  in casa.


Tutte le attività umane puntano a procurarsi le informazioni necessarie a vivere la vita. Procurarsi il sostentamento dei propri cari, ottenere il rispetto dei propri pari. Oltre ad un manicheo afflato di nostalgia per i bei tempi andati (quando ancora si moriva di Vaiolo  )non riesco a provare nessun rispetto per la capacità di accendere il fuoco con la corteccia di betulla. Invece la capacità di riuscire a decifrare un'equazione che ci porti un passo più vicini alla fusione nucleare mi suscita non solo ammirazione, ma anche un senso di distanza che mi lascia affamato.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Qui ce l'hai con me?
> Ma quali sovrastrutture?
> Ma mi leggi?


In realtà no. Anzi. Coda di paglia?


----------



## stany (28 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tutte le attività umane puntano a procurarsi le informazioni necessarie a vivere la vita. Procurarsi il sostentamento dei propri cari, ottenere il rispetto dei propri pari. Oltre ad un manicheo afflato di nostalgia per i bei tempi andati (quando ancora si moriva di Vaiolo  )non riesco a provare nessun rispetto per la capacità di accendere il fuoco con la corteccia di betulla. Invece la capacità di riuscire a decifrare un'equazione che ci porti un passo più vicini alla fusione nucleare mi suscita non solo ammirazione, ma anche un senso di distanza che mi lascia affamato.


Nel mentre  che aspettiamo la fusione  rischiano che la fissione ci catapulti all'età della pietra; e allora saper accendere un fuoco senza acciarino farebbe la differenza.
Comunque condivido la fame di scoperte in genere; sulle applicazioni sono più circospetto.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente hai scritto una storia assolutamente inutile se non per provocare.
> Ho risposto a tono.
> Vantarsi delle raccomandazioni è coerente con tutto il post.


Provocazione a parte Brunetta, sono cose che possono capitare. 
Alla fine sono due amici che si sono ritrovati a pranzo, non so se tu le leggi come "brindiamo alla faccia di quei cornuti che sono a casa", non mi pare il centro siano tanto le persone assenti, ma l'intimità di come hanno condiviso pezzi della loro vita. In ospedale ti ci fai accompagnare dalla cognata, da un'amica, altrimenti preferiresti andare solo. Se levi gli incontri sessuali che avranno avuto rimane un percorso che ha creato un certo grado di intimità.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> In realtà no. Anzi. Coda di paglia?


No, non capivo. E allora ho chiesto.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Provocazione a parte Brunetta, sono cose che possono capitare.
> Alla fine sono due amici che si sono ritrovati a pranzo, non so se tu le leggi come "brindiamo alla faccia di quei cornuti che sono a casa", non mi pare il centro siano tanto le persone assenti, ma l'intimità di come hanno condiviso pezzi della loro vita. In ospedale ti ci fai accompagnare dalla cognata, da un'amica, altrimenti preferiresti andare solo. Se levi gli incontri sessuali che avranno avuto rimane un percorso che ha creato un certo grado di intimità.


Ma il punto non è il loro rapporto, ma il come viene raccontato.
La scelta degli episodi da raccontare delinea chi racconta e i suoi fini.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Provocazione a parte Brunetta, sono cose che possono capitare.
> Alla fine sono due amici che si sono ritrovati a pranzo, non so se tu le leggi come "brindiamo alla faccia di quei cornuti che sono a casa", non mi pare il centro siano tanto le persone assenti, ma l'intimità di come hanno condiviso pezzi della loro vita. In ospedale ti ci fai accompagnare dalla cognata, da un'amica, altrimenti preferiresti andare solo. Se levi gli incontri sessuali che avranno avuto rimane un percorso che ha creato un certo grado di intimità.


LO sapevo che avevi una marcia in più.
Hai centrato in pieno.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il punto non è il loro rapporto, ma il come viene raccontato.
> La scelta degli episodi da raccontare delinea chi racconta e i suoi fini.


Te sei fuori completamente.
Ma proprio fuori.
Arcistufo su di te ha pienamente ragione.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> eccerto se vai a pranzo con le ex, invece di allenarti, mi pare normale


dovevo restituirle le chiavi del nostro pied a terre.
È stato venduto.


----------



## stany (28 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Provocazione a parte Brunetta, sono cose che possono capitare.
> Alla fine sono due amici che si sono ritrovati a pranzo, non so se tu le leggi come "brindiamo alla faccia di quei cornuti che sono a casa", non mi pare il centro siano tanto le persone assenti, ma l'intimità di come hanno condiviso pezzi della loro vita. In ospedale ti ci fai accompagnare dalla cognata, da un'amica, altrimenti preferiresti andare solo. Se levi gli incontri sessuali che avranno avuto rimane un percorso che ha creato un certo grado di intimità.


Il tutto (il percorso) per agevolare e giustificare le scopate; se invece l'obiettivo è il percorso in sé (intimità , condivisone, complicità) , allora c'è da domandarsi del perché di queste mancanze. Ma sarebbe una domanda retorica....


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Il tutto (il percorso) per agevolare e giustificare le scopate; se invece l'obiettivo è il percorso in sé (intimità , condivisone, complicità) , allora c'è da domandarsi del perché di queste mancanze. Ma sarebbe una domanda retorica....


Giustificare le scopate? Ma tu credi che un infedele cioè uno che viene meno ad un giuramento pubblico ha bisogno di giustificare una scopata? Ci si giustifica molto prima, la scopata è una naturale e piacevole conseguenza.
A volte è meno male solo a volte scrivi delle bestialità immani.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Con la numero 47, visto che vi piace attribuirVi numeri da me mai citati con questa precisione ho deciso che da oggi, san paganino, mi adeguerò ai vostri standard dialettici.
> Comunque dicevo, oggi a pranzo con la 47, *manager milanese ed attuale amante di un mio carissimo amico* con cui ho fatto il sevizio di leva, e ci siamo fatti insieme questa riflessione: *abbiamo di fatto noi infedeli delle doppie vite*, fatte di vissuto, affetti, condivisione, esperienze. *Io ho preso in braccio i suoi figli e lei i miei, sa tutto della mia famiglia ed io della sua*, pur non avendo mai parlato con suo marito, conosco vita morte e miracoli nonché attuali problemi di lavoro e lei idem di me e ci siamo detti che* i nostri coniugi*, anche se a volte hanno saputo di avere le corna, *conoscono solo la punta dell'iceberg *della nostra vita.
> Ricordo di averla *accompagnata alla Mangiagalli *a fare l'amniocentesi quando aspettava il secondo, oppure da Petit Bateau quando aspettava il primo e di averle permesso tramite una mia *raccomandazione* di saltare la trafila per iscriverlo ad un nido vicino al suo luogo di lavoro. La mia coniuge come anche il suo, ignorano questa nostra altra vita, perché un conto è sapere o immaginare qualche scopata extra, un conto è venire a conoscenza dell'altra vita del marito o della moglie.
> Eh gnente, pensavamo queste cose qui, che ci siamo detti e ridetti più volte anche mentre stavamo assieme.
> Eh mi piaceva condividere con voi questa cosa, così tanto *per tirarmi addosso ancora un po' di insult*i magari in post futuri.


Ti piace condividere per tirarti addosso insulti per avere condiviso la tua (vostra) vita matrimoniale tra amanti, aver condiviso figli fatti con altri e le gravidanze e ti vanti di aver fatto raccomandazioni (ovvio che ti vanti, dimostri di avere un potere).


----------



## Marjanna (28 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Il tutto (il percorso) per agevolare e giustificare le scopate; se invece l'obiettivo è il percorso in sé (intimità , condivisone, complicità) , allora c'è da domandarsi del perché di queste mancanze. Ma sarebbe una domanda retorica....


Io questo non lo so. Non ho capito la seconda parte in cui parli di mancanze. Mancanza di intimità con il legittimo?
Ogni persona che incontriamo è un universo, in un certo senso. Poi capisco benissimo che visto dall'altra parte faccia male, perchè ti sembra che sia un qualcosa di levato, e poi ci entrano in mezzo l'autostima, il possesso, i bisogni e si sta male.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Si, stavo condividendo coi voi il momento fatto di ricordi vissuti a pranzo con lei.
Ma se è vietato perché potrebbe essere travisato da te, basta che gli amministratori del forum me lo dicano e come si suol dire mi adeguo. Basta dirlo. Attendo risposta, non da te ma dagli amministratori. Grazie.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si, stavo condividendo coi voi il momento fatto di ricordi vissuti a pranzo con lei.
> Ma se è vietato perché potrebbe essere travisato da te, basta che gli amministratori del forum me lo dicano e come si suol dire mi adeguo. Basta dirlo. Attendo risposta, non da te ma dagli amministratori. Grazie.


Non ho travisato niente.
Hai scritto tu.
Tu puoi condividere quello che vuoi.
Noi possiamo condividere le nostre opinioni su quello che hai scritto come ci pare.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti piace condividere per tirarti addosso insulti per avere condiviso la tua (vostra) vita matrimoniale tra amanti, aver condiviso figli fatti con altri e le gravidanze e ti vanti di aver fatto raccomandazioni (ovvio che ti vanti, dimostri di avere un potere).


Come mi avete fatto notare voi, questo è un forum che parla di tradimento. Non pro tradimento o contro tradimento,ma tradimento e basta.
Ma ripeto se gli amministratori mi ordinano di scrivere come brunetta consente, io mi adeguo più che volentieri, come dicevo non sono qui per fare guerre.
Dimostro di avere potere? Racconto e basta, se ravvisi in me una dimostrazione di potere, mi sa che hai bisogno di essere curata.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho travisato niente.
> Hai scritto tu.
> Tu puoi condividere quello che vuoi.
> Noi possiamo condividere le nostre opinioni su quello che hai scritto come ci pare.


Assolutamente d'accordo, solo che io racconto la mia vita e tu attribuisci ai miei racconti di tradimenti in un forum a tema, fini diversi dal semplice raccontare. La verità è che visto che tu la pensi in un certo modo allora anche io e tutto il resto del mondo dobbiamo pensarla allo stesso modo.
Anche in Corea del Nord funziona così.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Come mi avete fatto notare voi, questo è un forum che parla di tradimento. Non pro tradimento o contro tradimento,ma tradimento e basta.
> Ma ripeto se gli amministratori mi ordinano di scrivere come brunetta consente, io mi adeguo più che volentieri, come dicevo non sono qui per fare guerre.
> Dimostro di avere potere? Racconto e basta, se ravvisi in me una dimostrazione di potere, mi sa che hai bisogno di essere curata.


Il potere della raccomandazione.
Poi sì in tutto dimostri un compiacimento per la vita che racconti di avere.


P.S. Comunque per me sei lombardo come io sono di Vicenza.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il punto non è il loro rapporto, ma il come viene raccontato.
> La scelta degli episodi da raccontare delinea chi racconta e i suoi fini.


Non ho capito, se ha preso in braccio i figli dell'amante ed è accaduto, cosa vuoi che lo ometta? E' accaduto, è passato. 
Ci sono anche quelli che incontro in motel, svuotata ciao e grazie. E poi ci sono vie di mezzo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ho capito, se ha preso in braccio i figli dell'amante ed è accaduto, cosa vuoi che lo ometta? E' accaduto, è passato.
> Ci sono anche quelli che incontro in motel, svuotata ciao e grazie. E poi ci sono vie di mezzo.


A me sembra evidente che si racconta ciò che si vuole raccontare.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra evidente che si racconta ciò che si vuole raccontare.


Non capisco sai... dove vuoi arrivare, che si voleva scopare di nuovo la ex amante?


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il potere della raccomandazione.
> Poi sì in tutto dimostri un compiacimento per la vita che racconti di avere.
> 
> 
> P.S. Comunque per me sei lombardo come io sono di Vicenza.


Dimostro compiacimento perché mi piace la vita che conduco, né più né meno.
Ora, si comincia con la macchina del fango, si parte col mettere in dubbio la provenienza per arrivare a dimostrare che anche tutto il resto è frutto della fantasia di una mente malata di un portinaio di un palazzo di periferia di Giuliano in Campania.
Ti va buca anche in questo caso.
NAturalmente non posso postare qui miei documenti, ma nel caso organizziate un incontro, che so in De Angeli o in Loreto, fatemi un fischio che arrivo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non capisco sai... dove vuoi arrivare, che si voleva scopare di nuovo la ex amante?


Io non voglio arrivare da nessuna parte.
Ho letto quello che ha scritto. Lo ho anche evidenziato.
Certo ogni scritto comunica anche in base al lettore oltre all’autore e l’accreditarsi come uomo che ha il potere di raccomandare qualcuno è una mia interpretazione. Altri potrebbero interpretarlo come segno di sollecitudine nei confronti di una donna con la quale ha avuto un rapporto di confidenza e di scambio maggiore di quello avuto con la moglie. Anche questo fatto può essere interpretato come comunicazione di capacità di avere rapporti importanti senza interessi diretti e come spostamento della intimità fuori dalla coppia ufficiale.
Credo che sia chiaro che chiunque si racconta qui lo faccia solo parzialmente, sia per mere questioni di privacy, sia per restare al tema (per cui il fatto che sia un astronauta o un premio Nobel sarebbe irrilevante) sia perché comunque ciò che si racconta di sé è una immagine in cui ci si vuole riconoscere.
Ad esempio io non ho idea se tu abiti in una fredda mansarda o in una villa simile a Versailles. Non è rilevante per me, ma non lo è nemmeno per te. Per altri è un aspetto rilevante.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dimostro compiacimento perché *mi piace la vita che conduco, né più né meno.*
> Ora, si comincia con la macchina del fango, si parte col mettere in dubbio la provenienza per arrivare a dimostrare che anche tutto il resto è frutto della fantasia di una mente malata di un portinaio di un palazzo di periferia di Giuliano in Campania.
> Ti va buca anche in questo caso.
> NAturalmente non posso postare qui miei documenti, ma nel caso organizziate un incontro, che so in De Angeli o in Loreto, fatemi un fischio che arrivo.


Esattamente.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ho capito, se ha preso in braccio i figli dell'amante ed è accaduto, cosa vuoi che lo ometta? E' accaduto, è passato.
> Ci sono anche quelli che incontro in motel, svuotata ciao e grazie. E poi ci sono vie di mezzo.


Ecco, svuotata ciao e grazie è una cosa che non mi riesce. Piuttosto faccio da solo.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non voglio arrivare da nessuna parte.
> Ho letto quello che ha scritto. Lo ho anche evidenziato.
> Certo ogni scritto comunica anche in base al lettore oltre all’autore e l’accreditarsi come uomo che ha il potere di raccomandare qualcuno è una mia interpretazione. Altri potrebbero interpretarlo come segno di sollecitudine nei confronti di una donna con la quale ha avuto un rapporto di confidenza e di scambio maggiore di quello avuto con la moglie. Anche questo fatto può essere interpretato come comunicazione di capacità di avere rapporti importanti senza interessi diretti e come spostamento della intimità fuori dalla coppia ufficiale.
> Credo che sia chiaro che chiunque si racconta qui lo faccia solo parzialmente, sia per mere questioni di privacy, sia per restare al tema (per cui il fatto che sia un astronauta o un premio Nobel sarebbe irrilevante) sia perché comunque ciò che si racconta di sé è una immagine in cui ci si vuole riconoscere.
> Ad esempio io non ho idea se tu abiti in una fredda mansarda o in una villa simile a Versailles. Non è rilevante per me, ma non lo è nemmeno per te. Per altri è un aspetto rilevante.


Non è un aspetto rilevante se lei abita in una mansarda, ma lo è se io sono Lombardo al punto che me lo scrivi? Da capire anche questa.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esattamente.


Va che ti prendo in parola neh.
Certo non ditemelo il giorno stesso, ma se organizzate ci sono.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non è un aspetto rilevante se lei abita in una mansarda, ma lo è se io sono Lombardo al punto che me lo scrivi? Da capire anche questa.


Tu hai scritto che lo sei, quindi è rilevante per te oppure pensi che possa esserlo per noi. 
A me non frega nulla. Ma se poi alcune cose suonano male, ti informo. Posso benissimo sbagliare.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai scritto che lo sei, quindi è rilevante per te oppure pensi che possa esserlo per noi.
> A me non frega nulla. Ma se poi alcune cose suonano male, ti informo. Posso benissimo sbagliare.


Il tuo intento è solo screditare, è scritto sia nelle righe che tra le righe. 
Il perché di questo tuo modo di fare lo sai solo tu.
Capisco il non tollerare certe mie uscite, che magari ti fanno rivivere momenti della tua precedente vita da sposata, ma mettere e in dubbio come fai tu dimostra una certa cattiveria intrinseca volta a cancellare il diverso.
E qui si torna alla Corea del Nord.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non voglio arrivare da nessuna parte.
> Ho letto quello che ha scritto. Lo ho anche evidenziato.
> Certo ogni scritto comunica anche in base al lettore oltre all’autore e l’accreditarsi come uomo che ha il potere di raccomandare qualcuno è una mia interpretazione. *Altri potrebbero interpretarlo come segno di sollecitudine nei confronti di una donna con la quale ha avuto un rapporto di confidenza e di scambio maggiore di quello avuto con la moglie*. Anche questo fatto può essere interpretato come comunicazione di capacità di avere rapporti importanti senza interessi diretti e come spostamento della intimità fuori dalla coppia ufficiale.
> Credo che sia chiaro che chiunque si racconta qui lo faccia solo parzialmente, sia per mere questioni di privacy, sia per restare al tema (per cui il fatto che sia un astronauta o un premio Nobel sarebbe irrilevante) sia perché comunque ciò che si racconta di sé è una immagine in cui ci si vuole riconoscere.
> Ad esempio io non ho idea se tu abiti in una fredda mansarda o in una villa simile a Versailles. Non è rilevante per me, ma non lo è nemmeno per te. Per altri è un aspetto rilevante.


Non ci sono dubbi che i racconti siano parziali, anche perchè in linea di massima sono 5 righe, se vanno oltre tanti neppure li leggono o se ne lamentano (pipponi). Ma pure chi racconta di essere tradito non è che scriva diversamente. Racconta il suo dolore, mica tutta la sua vita.
Riguardo la raccomandazione sarebbe eventualmente da aprirci un topic a parte, su questo termine e le sue eventuali connotazioni negative.
In questo caso immagino una telefonata, tipo "Gianni ascolta ho una cara amica che è nella lista di iscrizione del tuo asilo, mi ci dai un occhio?". Fine. (A Gianni alla fine chi entra e chi no frega niente, lui ha da coprire X posti.)

E sul neretto torniamo a quanto ho scritto prima. Infatti ti avevo quotato apposta. 
Quello che mi dispiace è che ho la percezione che tu soffra nel leggere queste cose, e che tu possa leggerle come un'espressione di sadismo queste affermazioni, tanto da non volerle riconoscere come reali accadimenti.
Spero non ti offendi per quanto ho scritto.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ci sono dubbi che i racconti siano parziali, anche perchè in linea di massima sono 5 righe, se vanno oltre tanti neppure li leggono o se ne lamentano (pipponi). Ma pure chi racconta di essere tradito non è che scriva diversamente. Racconta il suo dolore, mica tutta la sua vita.
> Riguardo la raccomandazione sarebbe eventualmente da aprirci un topic a parte, su questo termine e le sue eventuali connotazioni negative.
> In questo caso immagino una telefonata, tipo "Gianni ascolta ho una cara amica che è nella lista di iscrizione del tuo asilo, mi ci dai un occhio?". Fine. (A Gianni alla fine chi entra e chi no frega niente, lui ha da coprire X posti.)
> 
> ...


Il suo concetto è: oltre ad essere falsi li racconti perché sai che dà fastidio leggerli. io me li vivo e poi li racconto e basta, se da fastidio amen. Però se si vuole che non li racconto più basta che gli amministratori mi dicano di tacere. Oppure ne nasce un dibattito e questo è il bello dei forum. Solo che se nasce un dibattito su presupposti che condannano il traditore va bene, diversamente no. Bon, la mia figanzata è arrivata, ci si ribecca stasera.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ci sono dubbi che i racconti siano parziali, anche perchè in linea di massima sono 5 righe, se vanno oltre tanti neppure li leggono o se ne lamentano (pipponi). Ma pure chi racconta di essere tradito non è che scriva diversamente. Racconta il suo dolore, mica tutta la sua vita.
> Riguardo la raccomandazione sarebbe eventualmente da aprirci un topic a parte, su questo termine e le sue eventuali connotazioni negative.
> In questo caso immagino una telefonata, tipo "Gianni ascolta ho una cara amica che è nella lista di iscrizione del tuo asilo, mi ci dai un occhio?". Fine. (A Gianni alla fine chi entra e chi no frega niente, lui ha da coprire X posti.)
> 
> ...


Ma no.
È che ci sono cose che mi fanno proprio schifo, tipo le raccomandazioni.
Perché se si ha un occhio per “l’amica di...” c’è sempre qualcuna che non è amica di nessuno che vede leso un suo diritto. Tra le altre informazioni che ha scelto di dare vi è anche quella che l’amica è una manager che quindi ha avuto un trattamento di favore a scapito di chi era prima e con diritto e reddito inferiore.
Poiché ho fatto parte del Comitato di gestione del nido, conosco le regole che determinano la graduatoria e sono principalmente in base al reddito, con la sola precedenza dei casi sociali.
Chi ha fatto domanda e attende il suo turno per poter tornare a lavorare non credo che possa trovare “simpatico“ chi scavalca grazie a una telefonata. Ormai mi interesserà in futuro per i nipoti, ma in linea di principio non trovo che sia una cosa fare.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ci sono dubbi che i racconti siano parziali, anche perchè in linea di massima sono 5 righe, se vanno oltre tanti neppure li leggono o se ne lamentano (pipponi). Ma pure chi racconta di essere tradito non è che scriva diversamente. Racconta il suo dolore, mica tutta la sua vita.
> Riguardo la raccomandazione sarebbe eventualmente da aprirci un topic a parte, su questo termine e le sue eventuali connotazioni negative.
> In questo caso immagino una telefonata, tipo "Gianni ascolta ho una cara amica che è nella lista di iscrizione del tuo asilo, mi ci dai un occhio?". Fine. (A Gianni alla fine chi entra e chi no frega niente, lui ha da coprire X posti.)
> 
> ...


Non soffro, mi ripeto.
Semplicemente ognuno rivela ciò che vuole per apparire come vuole apparire.
C’è chi vuole apparire in un modo che crede vincente e tutto quello che scrive è coerente per costruire quella immagine.
Può accettare di non apparire vincente per qualcuno?


----------



## Vera (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no.
> È che ci sono cose che mi fanno proprio schifo, tipo le raccomandazioni.
> Perché se si ha un occhio per “l’amica di...” c’è sempre qualcuna che non è amica di nessuno che vede leso un suo diritto. Tra le altre informazioni che ha scelto di dare vi è anche quella che l’amica è una manager che quindi ha avuto un trattamento di favore a scapito di chi era prima e con diritto e reddito inferiore.
> Poiché ho fatto parte del Comitato di gestione del nido, conosco le regole che determinano la graduatoria e sono principalmente in base al reddito, con la sola precedenza dei casi sociali.
> Chi ha fatto domanda e attende il suo turno per poter tornare a lavorare non credo che possa trovare “simpatico“ chi scavalca grazie a una telefonata. Ormai mi interesserà in futuro per i nipoti, ma in linea di principio non trovo che sia una cosa fare.


Poteva sempre trattarsi di nido privato e non pubblico. In quel caso il reddito non c'entra.


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si, stavo condividendo coi voi il momento fatto di ricordi vissuti a pranzo con lei.
> Ma se è vietato perché potrebbe essere travisato da te, basta che gli amministratori del forum me lo dicano e come si suol dire mi adeguo. Basta dirlo. Attendo risposta, non da te ma dagli amministratori. Grazie.


che lagna


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Poteva sempre trattarsi di nido privato e non pubblico. In quel caso il reddito non c'entra.


Nel nido privato non ci sono problemi. Ce ne sono tanti  l’uno o l’altro non cambia e prendono più bambini possibile.


----------



## stany (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Giustificare le scopate? Ma tu credi che un infedele cioè uno che viene meno ad un giuramento pubblico ha bisogno di giustificare una scopata? Ci si giustifica molto prima, la scopata è una naturale e piacevole conseguenza.
> A volte è meno male solo a volte scrivi delle bestialità immani.


Beh
..anche il "giuramento pubblico" non è male.


----------



## stany (28 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io questo non lo so. Non ho capito la seconda parte in cui parli di mancanze. Mancanza di intimità con il legittimo?
> Ogni persona che incontriamo è un universo, in un certo senso. Poi capisco benissimo che visto dall'altra parte faccia male, perchè ti sembra che sia un qualcosa di levato, e poi ci entrano in mezzo l'autostima, il possesso, i bisogni e si sta male.


Se avessi molto denaro mi convertirei in mussulmano: potrei avere più mogli e conoscere più universi


----------



## stany (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dimostro compiacimento perché mi piace la vita che conduco, né più né meno.
> Ora, si comincia con la macchina del fango, si parte col mettere in dubbio la provenienza per arrivare a dimostrare che anche tutto il resto è frutto della fantasia di una mente malata di un portinaio di un palazzo di periferia di Giuliano in Campania.
> Ti va buca anche in questo caso.
> NAturalmente non posso postare qui miei documenti, ma nel caso organizziate un incontro, che so in De Angeli o in Loreto, fatemi un fischio che arrivo.


Tel chi l'è un terun


----------



## Vera (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel nido privato non ci sono problemi. Ce ne sono tanti  l’uno o l’altro non cambia e prendono più bambini possibile.


Non è proprio così. Sono a numero chiuso.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non soffro, mi ripeto.
> Semplicemente ognuno rivela ciò che vuole per apparire come vuole apparire.
> C’è chi vuole apparire in un modo che crede vincente e tutto quello che scrive è coerente per costruire quella immagine.
> Può accettare di non apparire vincente per qualcuno?


Perchè dire di avere un'amante è apparire in modo vincente? 
A me premeva comunque la tua lettura nel neretto che avevo quotato. 
E trovo sia una confronto dove non ci sono proprio i termini per mettere in atto un confronto. Maggiore o minore. 
Non è paragonabile l'intimità costruita in molti anni con sua moglie, con quella che può aver vissuto con l'amante. Non so se riesco a spiegarmi. Se ho scritto di intimità non era per levarla al rapporto con sua moglie. Quello che mi arriva è che dentro di te da qualche parte se si parla di intimità con X allora va ovviamente levata a Y, come fosse una cosa finita, con un peso, una materia. 
Quando ci si trova coinvolti direttamente posso capire che si possa avere questa percezione, come se vedi che un uomo guarda una donna, e tac allora gli fai schifo te che gli sei vicino. Ma poi da fuori ti rendi conto che non è che sia necessariamente e assolutamente così. E' un elemento eventualmente.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Se avessi molto denaro mi convertirei in mussulmano: potrei avere più mogli e conoscere più universi


Avevo scritto che incontriamo, non che ci trombiamo


----------



## stany (28 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ci sono dubbi che i racconti siano parziali, anche perchè in linea di massima sono 5 righe, se vanno oltre tanti neppure li leggono o se ne lamentano (pipponi). Ma pure chi racconta di essere tradito non è che scriva diversamente. Racconta il suo dolore, mica tutta la sua vita.
> Riguardo la raccomandazione sarebbe eventualmente da aprirci un topic a parte, su questo termine e le sue eventuali connotazioni negative.
> In questo caso immagino una telefonata, tipo "Gianni ascolta ho una cara amica che è nella lista di iscrizione del tuo asilo, mi ci dai un occhio?". Fine. (A Gianni alla fine chi entra e chi no frega niente, lui ha da coprire X posti.)
> 
> ...


A Gianni non interessa chi copre gli x posti,ma sicuramente frega a  quelli che pur in graduatoria vengono superati da una raccomandazione...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Non è proprio così. Sono a numero chiuso.


Comunque allora ha leso il diritto di altri


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Perchè dire di avere un'amante è apparire in modo vincente?
> A me premeva comunque la tua lettura nel neretto che avevo quotato.
> E trovo sia una confronto dove non ci sono proprio i termini per mettere in atto un confronto. Maggiore o minore.
> Non è paragonabile l'intimità costruita in molti anni con sua moglie, con quella che può aver vissuto con l'amante. Non so se riesco a spiegarmi. Se ho scritto di intimità non era per levarla al rapporto con sua moglie. Quello che mi arriva è che dentro di te da qualche parte se si parla di intimità con X allora va ovviamente levata a Y, come fosse una cosa finita, con un peso, una materia.
> Quando ci si trova coinvolti direttamente posso capire che si possa avere questa percezione, come se vedi che un uomo guarda una donna, e tac allora gli fai schifo te che gli sei vicino. Ma poi da fuori ti rendi conto che non è che sia necessariamente e assolutamente così. E' un elemento eventualmente.


Non lo è per me essere vincente perché si hanno amanti, lo è per lui.
Io non penso che avere intimità con una persona la tolga a un’altra. Ma è lui che ha scritto che l’amante sa più della moglie.
Poi condividere gravidanza e figli con l’amante è davvero incommentabile.
Non dovrebbe esserci neppure bisogno di discuterlo.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo è per me essere vincente perché si hanno amanti, lo è per lui.
> Io non penso che avere intimità con una persona la tolga a un’altra. Ma è lui che ha scritto che l’amante sa più della moglie.
> Poi condividere gravidanza e figli con l’amante è davvero incommentabile.
> Non dovrebbe esserci neppure bisogno di discuterlo.


Ok, ho letto anche quanto riguarda la graduatoria, però il fatto che sia incommentabile [io ho commentato te infatti, e ho già spiegato i motivi, non tanto il topic] non cambia che accada. E se uno non lo scrive, non è che non accade.
A meno che tu, sempre se ho capito giusto, dici: dal momento che tu levi diritto agli altri (il diritto nella graduatoria, il diritto legato al matrimonio) io ti levo il diritto di esprimerti.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ok, ho letto anche quanto riguarda la graduatoria, però il fatto che sia incommentabile [io ho commentato te infatti, e ho già spiegato i motivi, non tanto il topic] non cambia che accada. E se uno non lo scrive, non è che non accade.
> A meno che tu, sempre se ho capito giusto, dici: dal momento che tu levi diritto agli altri (il diritto nella graduatoria, il diritto legato al matrimonio) io ti levo il diritto di esprimerti.


Ma chi leva il diritto di espressione? 
Poi in un forum! 
Posso scegliere se commentare o no. E commento secondo il mio modo di vedere.
Poi, per carità, ci sarà anche chi apprezza chi va a fare l’amniocentesi con l’amante (mi pare strano, visto come si svolge) io no.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Perchè dire di avere un'amante è apparire in modo vincente?
> A me premeva comunque la tua lettura nel neretto che avevo quotato.
> E trovo sia una confronto dove non ci sono proprio i termini per mettere in atto un confronto. Maggiore o minore.
> Non è paragonabile l'intimità costruita in molti anni con sua moglie, con quella che può aver vissuto con l'amante. Non so se riesco a spiegarmi. Se ho scritto di intimità non era per levarla al rapporto con sua moglie. Quello che mi arriva è che dentro di te da qualche parte se si parla di intimità con X allora va ovviamente levata a Y, come fosse una cosa finita, con un peso, una materia.
> Quando ci si trova coinvolti direttamente posso capire che si possa avere questa percezione, come se vedi che un uomo guarda una donna, e tac allora gli fai schifo te che gli sei vicino. Ma poi da fuori ti rendi conto che non è che sia necessariamente e assolutamente così. E' un elemento eventualmente.


Stai esperimendo i miei pensieri.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque allora ha leso il diritto di altri


Questo sicuramente e nel caso ricapitasse lo rifarei.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Nel mentre  che aspettiamo la fusione  rischiano che la fissione ci catapulti all'età della pietra; e allora saper accendere un fuoco senza acciarino farebbe la differenza.
> Comunque condivido la fame di scoperte in genere; sulle applicazioni sono più circospetto.


Ognuno fa come vuole. Io aspetto con  ansia di farmi impiantare un paio di branchie artificiali


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Te sei fuori completamente.
> Ma proprio fuori.
> Arcistufo su di te ha pienamente ragione.


Ma va?


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi leva il diritto di espressione?
> Poi in un forum!
> Posso scegliere se commentare o no. E commento secondo il mio modo di vedere.
> Poi, per carità, ci sarà anche chi apprezza chi va a fare l’amniocentesi con l’amante (mi pare strano, visto come si svolge) io no.


Tranquilla, come si svolge lo so bene pure io, la pancia non era mia, ma ho assistito ai miei 4 più ad un suo uno. Né ai miei 4 ne al suo uno, mi è mai stato chiesto chi fossi. Magari davano per scontato fossi il marito. Però è chiaro oramai il tuo intento di smascherare un impostore. A proposito in questo momento sono in viale Stelvio, non è che sei in zona neh?


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma va?


Eh sì....lo pensi anche tu?


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Come mi avete fatto notare voi, questo è un forum che parla di tradimento. Non pro tradimento o contro tradimento,ma tradimento e basta.
> Ma ripeto se gli amministratori mi ordinano di scrivere come brunetta consente, io mi adeguo più che volentieri, come dicevo non sono qui per fare guerre.
> Dimostro di avere potere? Racconto e basta, se ravvisi in me una dimostrazione di potere, mi sa che hai bisogno di essere curata.


Rilassati. Ti trascina in basso al suo livello e ti batte con l'esperienza.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Eh sì....lo pensi anche tu?


Non cadere nel tranello di pensare che sia matta. É cattiva.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo è per me essere vincente perché si hanno amanti, lo è per lui.
> Io non penso che avere intimità con una persona la tolga a un’altra. Ma è lui che ha scritto che l’amante sa più della moglie.
> Poi condividere gravidanza e figli con l’amante è davvero incommentabile.
> Non dovrebbe esserci neppure bisogno di discuterlo.


Il concetto di vincente lo avete introdotto voi e chissà perché lo sapete solo voi. 
A dire la verità non ci ho mai nemmeno pensato.
A cosa si deve questo vostro pensiero?


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> A Gianni non interessa chi copre gli x posti,ma sicuramente frega a  quelli che pur in graduatoria vengono superati da una raccomandazione...


Chi è Gianni? Un utente del forum?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tranquilla, come si svolge lo so bene pure io, la pancia non era mia, ma ho assistito ai miei 4 più ad un suo uno. Né ai miei 4 ne al suo uno, mi è mai stato chiesto chi fossi. Magari davano per scontato fossi il marito. Però è chiaro oramai il tuo intento di smascherare un impostore. A proposito in questo momento sono in viale Stelvio, non è che sei in zona neh?


Ma ce l’hai la fissa. Cosa me ne frega se sei o non sei chi dici di essere? Come te ne esistono tanti, ovunque. 
Alcune cose non mi suonano lombarde, ma certamente sbaglio io. Mica siamo tutti uguali. 
Mi sembra strano che il padre non partecipi all’amniocentesi, proprio per il tipo di esame e le sue implicazioni mediche ed emotive . Questo era il punto. 
Però sposti sempre l’argomento.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi condividere gravidanza e figli con l’amante è davvero incommentabile.


   
Quindi un amico che non ti scopi può accompagnarti a fare l'amniocentesi mentre un amico che ti scopi no?
Proprio vero. Le peggiori nemiche delle donne sono le donne.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A cosa si deve questo vostro pensiero?


Ai loro complessi. E al benaltrismo, a volte.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Con la numero 47, visto che vi piace attribuirVi numeri da me mai citati con questa precisione ho deciso che da oggi, san paganino, mi adeguerò ai vostri standard dialettici.
> Comunque dicevo, oggi a pranzo con la 47, manager milanese ed attuale amante di un mio carissimo amico con cui ho fatto il sevizio di leva, e ci siamo fatti insieme questa riflessione: abbiamo di fatto noi infedeli delle doppie vite, fatte di vissuto, affetti, condivisione, esperienze. Io ho preso in braccio i suoi figli e lei i miei, sa tutto della mia famiglia ed io della sua, pur non avendo mai parlato con suo marito, conosco vita morte e miracoli nonché attuali problemi di lavoro e lei idem di me e ci siamo detti che i nostri coniugi, anche se a volte hanno saputo di avere le corna, conoscono solo la punta dell'iceberg della nostra vita.
> Ricordo di averla accompagnata alla Mangiagalli a fare l'amniocentesi quando aspettava il secondo, oppure da Petit Bateau quando aspettava il primo e di averle permesso tramite una mia raccomandazione di saltare la trafila per iscriverlo ad un nido vicino al suo luogo di lavoro. La mia coniuge come anche il suo, ignorano questa nostra altra vita, perché un conto è sapere o immaginare qualche scopata extra, un conto è venire a conoscenza dell'altra vita del marito o della moglie.
> Eh gnente, pensavamo queste cose qui, che ci siamo detti e ridetti più volte anche mentre stavamo assieme.
> Eh mi piaceva condividere con voi questa cosa, così tanto per tirarmi addosso ancora un po' di insulti magari in post futuri.


E... Cosa avete mangiato di buono?


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E... Cosa avete mangiato di buono?


Spaghetti alio olio e peperoncino.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ce l’hai la fissa. Cosa me ne frega se sei o non sei chi dici di essere? Come te ne esistono tanti, ovunque.
> Alcune cose non mi suonano lombarde, ma certamente sbaglio io. Mica siamo tutti uguali.
> Mi sembra strano che il padre non partecipi all’amniocentesi, proprio per il tipo di esame e le sue implicazioni mediche ed emotive . Questo era il punto.
> Però sposti sempre l’argomento.


Il padre evidentemente preferiva essere altrove.
Io coi miei figli ho sempre preferito esserci.
Ora è diventata una mia fissa, prima invece era il tuo modo di screditare le mie parole. A cosa si deve così tanto livore nei miei confronti?


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non cadere nel tranello di pensare che sia matta. É cattiva.


Lo so che è cattiva, già l'ho scritto da qualche altra parte.
Sembra una comunista mangiabambini.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Rilassati. Ti trascina in basso al suo livello e ti batte con l'esperienza.


Sai quando mi dicesti che me ne sarei andato a breve con un gne gne ghe? Non mi sono ancora scaldato a dire la verità...


----------



## stany (28 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Avevo scritto che incontriamo, non che ci trombiamo


Si parlava di universi ....di conoscenza di realtà parallele. L'unico modo legittimo è quello di avere più mogli,legittimato appunto  dal "giuramento pubblico"


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il padre evidentemente preferiva essere altrove.
> Io coi miei figli ho sempre preferito esserci.
> Ora è diventata una mia fissa, prima invece era il tuo modo di screditare le mie parole. A cosa si deve così tanto livore nei miei confronti?


Ti screditi da solo.


----------



## stany (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lo so che è cattiva, già l'ho scritto da qualche altra parte.
> Sembra una comunista mangiabambini.


Magari ci fossero ancora i vecchi stalinisti....


----------



## Foglia (28 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quindi un amico che non ti scopi può accompagnarti a fare l'amniocentesi mentre un amico che ti scopi no?
> Proprio vero. Le peggiori nemiche delle donne sono le donne.


No. E' questione di buon gusto. E non ne faccio una questione di genere, ma sicuramente a fare l'amniocentesi non mi farei accompagnare dall'amante.


----------



## stany (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque allora ha leso il diritto di altri


A maggior ragione  : il 24 non  sta nel 22


----------



## stany (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Chi è Gianni? Un utente del forum?


Rispondevo a chi perorava la tua causa....


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. E' questione di buon gusto. E non ne faccio una questione di genere, ma sicuramente a fare l'amniocentesi non mi farei accompagnare dall'amante.


L'utero é mio e me lo gestisco io.
Se ho un esame invasivo e a  rischio la mano me la faccio tenere da chi mi rassicura. Con buona pace di Monsignor Della Casa. Quando è nato il mio primo nipote e mia sorella ha avuto un cesareo a rischio in sala parto a reggerle la mano ci sono entrato io perché mio cognato ansiotizzava.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sai quando mi dicesti che me ne sarei andato a breve con un gne gne ghe? Non mi sono ancora scaldato a dire la verità...


La gnegnite ti é rimasta lo stesso, però.


----------



## stany (28 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ognuno fa come vuole. Io aspetto con  ansia di farmi impiantare un paio di branchie artificiali


E se decidi di non usare la capsula di cianuro,ad una certa potrai fartelo trapiantare (non parlo del cervello)


----------



## Lara3 (28 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quindi un amico che non ti scopi può accompagnarti a fare l'amniocentesi mentre un amico che ti scopi no?
> Proprio vero. Le peggiori nemiche delle donne sono le donne.


Io mi chiederei soprattutto perché il marito non c’era. Con un marito poco presente io non vedo niente di male a farsi accompagnare da chi meglio crede.
Sulla raccomandazione al nido ... ormai è una mentalità italiana ... e che non condivido. 
A me sembra che lui abbia voluto dire piuttosto che è arrivato a fare pure questo, non che lui ha la forza di farla per vantarsi. Mia impressione. 
Per il fatto di aver condiviso momenti della famiglia con l’amante ... bisogna esserci in una relazione in cui c’è più del sesso per capire. Fatto con discrezione e desiderio sincero di conoscere la realtà dell’amante oltre la barriera che normalmente non si supera ... eh si, può essere molto bello.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Si è fatta accompagnare da chi gli era più vicino in quel momento.
Ma i cornuti, difficilmente possono capire.
Si, bisogna esserci Lara, chi guarda dal fuori cornuto o meno che sia, capisce solo quel che gli fa comodo nel momento in cui lo guarda.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La gnegnite ti é rimasta lo stesso, però.


Non è gnegnite, è faccia da schiaffi!


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti screditi da solo.


Veramente cara brunetta, io sono qui che scrivo serenamente, non è che abbia almeno qui una reputazione da difendere e nemmeno tu a quanto leggo qua e là.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Rispondevo a chi perorava la tua causa....


E' diventata una causa ora... 
Non so un cippa di asili, sono andata a guardare ora il sito del mio comune. Parlano di una graduatoria percui va presentato possesso dell’attestazione ISEE, con date di termine, e di un'altra dove non serve presentare Isee , che invece è in base all'ordine d'arrivo fino a esaurimento posti. Se non ho capito male è impossibile scavalcare la graduatoria di chi accede presentando Isee. Si può visualizzare anche la lista di ogni bambino per l'anno e quelli con indicazione precedenza per Isee sono la maggioparte.
Ma questo è quanto so, qui è pieno di avvocati, genitori, eventualmente si esprimeranno in merito.

Io l'avevo letta più sotto il punto di vista di favore all'amante, anche nella questione in cui l'ha accompagnata in ospedale. Ora dal momento che è sposata, sappiamo che se il marito fosse stato presente, l'amante saltava. Se l'amante gli chiede "mi accompagni te?" se non ho capito male, voi vi aspettavate che dicesse "no bella te ne vai da sola, io con te vengo solo al motel quando apri le gambi", se avesse fatto così sarebbe stato meno grave?


----------



## Lara3 (28 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io l'avevo letta più sotto il punto di vista di favore all'amante, anche nella questione in cui l'ha accompagnata in ospedale. Ora dal momento che è sposata, sappiamo che se il marito fosse stato presente, l'amante saltava. Se l'amante gli chiede "mi accompagni te?" se non ho capito male, voi vi aspettavate che dicesse "no bella te ne vai da sola, io con te vengo solo al motel quando apri le gambi", se avesse fatto così sarebbe stato meno grave?


In effetti così sarebbe squallidissimo; una storia così non la reggerei.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' diventata una causa ora...
> Non so un cippa di asili, sono andata a guardare ora il sito del mio comune. Parlano di una graduatoria percui va presentato possesso dell’attestazione ISEE, con date di termine, e di un'altra dove non serve presentare Isee , che invece è in base all'ordine d'arrivo fino a esaurimento posti. Se non ho capito male è impossibile scavalcare la graduatoria di chi accede presentando Isee. Si può visualizzare anche la lista di ogni bambino per l'anno e quelli con indicazione precedenza per Isee sono la maggioparte.
> Ma questo è quanto so, qui è pieno di avvocati, genitori, eventualmente si esprimeranno in merito.
> 
> Io l'avevo letta più sotto il punto di vista di favore all'amante, anche nella questione in cui l'ha accompagnata in ospedale. Ora dal momento che è sposata, sappiamo che se il marito fosse stato presente, l'amante saltava. Se l'amante gli chiede "mi accompagni te?" se non ho capito male, voi vi aspettavate che dicesse "no bella te ne vai da sola, io con te vengo solo al motel quando apri le gambi", se avesse fatto così sarebbe stato meno grave?


non va mai bene gnente.....


----------



## Marjanna (29 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> non va mai bene gnente.....


Dal momento che si è sollevata la polemica spiegala meglio (sempre se vuoi). Io sulla questione asilo non ci metto più bocca, non mi è chiara.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> dovevo restituirle le chiavi del nostro pied a terre.
> È stato venduto.


e quindi l'occasione vi ha portato a riflettere.
Potevi prendere un caffè e poi andare ad allenarti


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io mi chiederei soprattutto perché il marito non c’era. Con un marito poco presente io non vedo niente di male a farsi accompagnare da chi meglio crede.
> Sulla raccomandazione al nido ... ormai è una mentalità italiana ... e che non condivido.
> A me sembra che lui abbia voluto dire piuttosto che è arrivato a fare pure questo, non che lui ha la forza di farla per vantarsi. Mia impressione.
> Per il fatto di aver condiviso momenti della famiglia con l’amante ... bisogna esserci in una relazione in cui c’è più del sesso per capire. Fatto con discrezione e desiderio sincero di conoscere la realtà dell’amante oltre la barriera che normalmente non si supera ... eh si, può essere molto bello.


Capisci quello che fai, biasimi quello che subisci.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' diventata una causa ora...
> Non so un cippa di asili, sono andata a guardare ora il sito del mio comune. Parlano di una graduatoria percui va presentato possesso dell’attestazione ISEE, con date di termine, e di un'altra dove non serve presentare Isee , che invece è in base all'ordine d'arrivo fino a esaurimento posti. Se non ho capito male è impossibile scavalcare la graduatoria di chi accede presentando Isee. Si può visualizzare anche la lista di ogni bambino per l'anno e quelli con indicazione precedenza per Isee sono la maggioparte.
> Ma questo è quanto so, qui è pieno di avvocati, genitori, eventualmente si esprimeranno in merito.
> 
> Io l'avevo letta più sotto il punto di vista di favore all'amante, anche nella questione in cui l'ha accompagnata in ospedale. Ora dal momento che è sposata, sappiamo che se il marito fosse stato presente, l'amante saltava. Se l'amante gli chiede "mi accompagni te?" se non ho capito male, voi vi aspettavate che dicesse "no bella te ne vai da sola, io con te vengo solo al motel quando apri le gambi", se avesse fatto così sarebbe stato meno grave?


A me sembra impossibile che non si colga come sia stat descritta una situazione quanto meno anomala.
Mi rendo conto che possa essere percepita con più levità da chi non ha figli. Ma se tu sapessi che l‘esame genetico per verificare che la gravidanza di tua madre andasse bene è stata seguita da un amante, invece che da tuo padre, non ti farebbe nessun effetto?


----------



## stany (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' diventata una causa ora...
> Non so un cippa di asili, sono andata a guardare ora il sito del mio comune. Parlano di una graduatoria percui va presentato possesso dell’attestazione ISEE, con date di termine, e di un'altra dove non serve presentare Isee , che invece è in base all'ordine d'arrivo fino a esaurimento posti. Se non ho capito male è impossibile scavalcare la graduatoria di chi accede presentando Isee. Si può visualizzare anche la lista di ogni bambino per l'anno e quelli con indicazione precedenza per Isee sono la maggioparte.
> Ma questo è quanto so, qui è pieno di avvocati, genitori, eventualmente si esprimeranno in merito.
> 
> Io l'avevo letta più sotto il punto di vista di favore all'amante, anche nella questione in cui l'ha accompagnata in ospedale. Ora dal momento che è sposata, sappiamo che se il marito fosse stato presente, l'amante saltava. Se l'amante gli chiede "mi accompagni te?" se non ho capito male, voi vi aspettavate che dicesse "no bella te ne vai da sola, io con te vengo solo al motel quando apri le gambi", se avesse fatto così sarebbe stato meno grave?


Ma no....la gravità dovrebbe essere la raccomandazione ; che poi negli asili comunali non si possa saltare la graduatoria è tutto da vedere. Ci sono esami universitari truccati , concorsi pubblici truccati, estrazioni del lotto truccate, bilanci falsificati,invalidità per pensioni falsificate, bandi per le case popolari alterati.....
Sempre grazie al sistema clientelare ed allo scambio di favori che sono invalsi nella nostra società.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Ma no....la gravità dovrebbe essere la raccomandazione ; che poi negli asili comunali non si possa saltare la graduatoria è tutto da vedere. Ci sono esami universitari truccati , concorsi pubblici truccati, estrazioni del lotto truccate, bilanci falsificati,invalidità per pensioni falsificate, bandi per le case popolari alterati.....
> Sempre grazie al sistema clientelare ed allo scambio di favori che sono invalsi nella nostra società.


La graduatoria è pubblica. Se non si falsifica l’isee, l’unico escamotage è passare per caso sociale che, per privacy, non viene verificato pubblicamente.


----------



## stany (29 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La graduatoria è pubblica. Se non si falsifica l’isee, l’unico escamotage è passare per caso sociale che, per privacy, non viene verificato pubblicamente.


Ma basta che qualcuno acceda all'elenco per spostare i nominativi: chi va a controllare gli ISEE di tutti, se sono coperti dalla privacy? Solitamente erano (sono?) favori che si scambiano i responsabili delle strutture che gestiscono appunto le graduatorie ; se poi vi sarà un ricorso improbabile di chi si sente escluso,basta dire che c'è stato un errore. Falsificare un documento pubblico come l'isee (emesso dall'INPS) è un'altra cosa.
Anni fa la moglie di un mio collega , capoufficio alle poste , avrebbe potuto fare entrare la mia nell'organico, tramite la compiacenza della commissione d'esame di cui faceva parte; bastava superare lo scritto, per l'orale ci sarebbero state domande pilotate . Era uno scambio di favori tra colleghi: oggi entra uno tuo, domani uno mio. Spero che ai giorni nostri sia cambiato lo stato di queste cose.
Mia moglie non era interessata a quel lavoro.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Ma basta che qualcuno acceda all'elenco per spostare i nominativi: chi va a controllare gli ISEE di tutti, se sono coperti dalla privacy? Solitamente erano (sono?) favori che si scambiano i responsabili delle strutture che gestiscono appunto le graduatorie ; se poi vi sarà un ricorso improbabile di chi si sente escluso,basta dire che c'è stato un errore. Falsificare un documento pubblico come l'isee (emesso dall'INPS) è un'altra cosa.
> Anni fa la moglie di un mio collega , capoufficio alle poste , avrebbe potuto fare entrare la mia nell'organico, tramite la compiacenza della commissione d'esame di cui faceva parte; bastava superare lo scritto, per l'orale ci sarebbero state domande pilotate . Era uno scambio di favori tra colleghi: oggi entra uno tuo, domani uno mio. Spero che ai giorni nostri sia cambiato lo stato di queste cose.
> Mia moglie non era interessata a quel lavoro.


Quando io ero nel Comitato di gestione non sarebbe stato possibile. Il Comitato che rappresenta i genitori serve proprio per tutelare i diritti, poi c’è il controllo degli uffici.
Poi c’è chi “allegramente“ presenta documenti falsi.
Sono coperti da privacy dati personali, tipo se il bambino è disabile o figlio di genitore single.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra impossibile che non si colga come sia stat descritta una situazione quanto meno anomala.
> Mi rendo conto che possa essere percepita con più levità da chi non ha figli. Ma se tu sapessi che l‘esame genetico per verificare che la gravidanza di tua madre andasse bene è stata seguita da un amante, invece che da tuo padre, non ti farebbe nessun effetto?


Sarà anomalo che una donna in stato di gravidanza voglia vicino l'amante anzichè il marito, non lo metto in dubbio. 
Non mi viene da esprimere un giudizio tipo sentenza, il Mulino Bianco molti di noi, salvo casi estremi, se lo son vissuti a modo loro, anche se non è proprio bianco e spesso la ruota stride quando gira. E' prezioso perchè è il nostro, anche se non luccica.

Comunque in questo caso mi viene più da pensare a lei, che a lui. Un uomo potrebbe anche far presto a dire _ti accompagno io_, ma allo stesso modo se per qualche emergenza chiamasse la sua vera famiglia potrebbe mollarti lì come un pero. Se l'ha voluto vicino in una situazione simile o si fida tanto di lui, o ???. Io lo sposato non mi sarei sentita di averlo vicino in situazioni di una certa gravità, lui "c'era" (per modo di dire) ma avevo sempre questa percezione che lui fosse in fuga, non con me. Tant'è che se stavo poco bene e dovevamo vederci la sua prima reazione era irosa contenuta / non ti credo. 
Insomma non conta l'amante ma la persona. 
Sai Brunetta anche se la situazione è anomala per come parte se poi finisce senza drammi non è detto che nel tempo tra due non possa rimanere un'amicizia, un poco di affetto, senza volerlo togliere alle famiglie. E' questione di teste e anche un poco di culo.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> E se decidi di non usare la capsula di cianuro,ad una certa potrai fartelo trapiantare (non parlo del cervello)


Sai che me ne frega, finché continuano a strofinarmisi addosso nude dicendo che la mia pelle causa dipendenza, continuerò a farle divertire. Poi che c'entra, sempre detto di non avere il minimo problema ideologico con l'utilizzo del chimico: finora non mi è mai servito, ma appena il mio migliore amico dovesse decidere per il prepensionamento diventerò molto volentieri adepto del Viagra, Cialis o qualunque altra diavoleria sarà in commercio per l'epoca.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non è gnegnite, è faccia da schiaffi!


Ok.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra impossibile che non si colga come sia stat descritta una situazione quanto meno anomala.
> Mi rendo conto che possa essere percepita con più levità da chi non ha figli. Ma se tu sapessi che l‘esame genetico per verificare che la gravidanza di tua madre andasse bene è stata seguita da un amante, invece che da tuo padre, non ti farebbe nessun effetto?


Io per amore verso mia madre se sapessi che è stata lasciata sola da mio padre in occasioni così importanti, mi augurerei che abbia avuto un amante che l’ha accompagnata.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Dal momento che si è sollevata la polemica spiegala meglio (sempre se vuoi). Io sulla questione asilo non ci metto più bocca, non mi è chiara.


Ai tempi un mio amico gestiva un asilo nido tramite una cooperativa privata e guarda caso proprio di fianco al suo posto di lavoro. Il numero era chiuso come giustamente ha detto qualcuno. Ho fatto in modo rimanesse chiuso ma più ampio di un posto. Era il 2003. Ora Gabriele va per i 17, non potrei più prenderlo in braccio come facevo ai tempi, ma lo vedo ancora perché frequenta lo stesso liceo di uno dei miei.
LO rifarei? non una, ma mille volte.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e quindi l'occasione vi ha portato a riflettere.
> Potevi prendere un caffè e poi andare ad allenarti


Certo, potevo fare tante cose, tutte piacevoli, ho scelto questa.
Magari domani ne sceglierò un'altra ed ovviamente la condividerò con voi, che siete sempre molto utili.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sarà anomalo che una donna in stato di gravidanza voglia vicino l'amante anzichè il marito, non lo metto in dubbio.
> Non mi viene da esprimere un giudizio tipo sentenza, il Mulino Bianco molti di noi, salvo casi estremi, se lo son vissuti a modo loro, anche se non è proprio bianco e spesso la ruota stride quando gira. E' prezioso perchè è il nostro, anche se non luccica.
> 
> Comunque in questo caso mi viene più da pensare a lei, che a lui. Un uomo potrebbe anche far presto a dire _ti accompagno io_, ma allo stesso modo se per qualche emergenza chiamasse la sua vera famiglia potrebbe mollarti lì come un pero. Se l'ha voluto vicino in una situazione simile o si fida tanto di lui, o ???. Io lo sposato non mi sarei sentita di averlo vicino in situazioni di una certa gravità, lui "c'era" (per modo di dire) ma avevo sempre questa percezione che lui fosse in fuga, non con me. Tant'è che se stavo poco bene e dovevamo vederci la sua prima reazione era irosa contenuta / non ti credo.
> ...


Non è questione di affetto o sollecitudine reciproca. E non c’entra neppure togliere affetto la famiglia. 
La gravidanza e i figli sono cose che riguardano l’intimità della coppia. 
Sono cose di cui spesso chi ne personalmente coinvolto nella relazione non ne coglie la gravità.
Certamente è inconcepibile che il padre non partecipi all’amniocentesi che è un esame invasivo e potrebbe anche comportare un aborto e che sarebbe grave anche per la madre. Ma anche perché è un esame che prevede la possibilità poi di decidere insieme se tenere o no il figlio.
Mica è come avere un passaggio per portare la spesa o andare dal dentista.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è questione di affetto o sollecitudine reciproca. E non c’entra neppure togliere affetto la famiglia.
> La gravidanza e i figli sono cose che riguardano l’intimità della coppia.
> Sono cose di cui spesso chi ne personalmente coinvolto nella relazione non ne coglie la gravità.
> Certamente è inconcepibile che il padre non partecipi all’amniocentesi che è un esame invasivo e potrebbe anche comportare un aborto e che sarebbe grave anche per la madre. Ma anche perché è un esame che prevede la possibilità poi di decidere insieme se tenere o no il figlio.
> Mica è come avere un passaggio per portare la spesa o andare dal dentista.


Ma guarda che avevo capito, solo che come ho scritto sarebbe una questione di cui discutere se ci fosse lei a scrivere.
Se uno ha avuto 4 figli al limite, visto che è messo in chiaro che a casa non c'è alcuna crisi coniugale in atto e nessuno l'ha menata all'altro dicendo di essere prossimo alla separazione, piuttosto che dire vengo io, si piglia la persona e si cerca di inserirle nel cervello qualche input per farle capire che il marito è da renderlo partecipe ed eventualmente come gestire l'elemento, che se si inizia così anche il seguito potrebbe essere a caduta.
Ma è già uno step successivo, alla fine rimane sempre il giro in giostra e la boccata d'aria, anche perchè già abbiamo letto di chi annaspa con una fuori casa, figurati con tante. 
Non escludo che lei i fumi in testa da _Trottolino amoroso du du da_ _da da_ ce li avesse e per questo se l'è tirato dietro.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma guarda che avevo capito, solo che come ho scritto sarebbe una questione di cui discutere se ci fosse lei a scrivere.
> Se uno ha avuto 4 figli al limite, visto che è messo in chiaro che a casa non c'è alcuna crisi coniugale in atto e nessuno l'ha menata all'altro dicendo di essere prossimo alla separazione, piuttosto che dire vengo io, si piglia la persona e si cerca di inserirle nel cervello qualche input per farle capire che il marito è da renderlo partecipe ed eventualmente come gestire l'elemento, che se si inizia così anche il seguito potrebbe essere a caduta.
> Ma è già uno step successivo, alla fine rimane sempre il giro in giostra e la boccata d'aria, anche perchè già abbiamo letto di chi annaspa con una fuori casa, figurati con tante.
> Non escludo che lei i fumi in testa da _Trottolino amoroso du du da_ _da da_ ce li avesse e per questo se l'è tirato dietro.


Boh se mia figlia dicesse che vuole essere accompagnata da me, le direi se ha le pigne in testa.
Poi può essere anche che uno abbia impegni inderogabili tipo l’approvazione della finanziaria o la finale di Champions...


----------



## Marjanna (29 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh se mia figlia dicesse che vuole essere accompagnata da me, le direi se ha le pigne in testa.
> Poi può essere anche che uno abbia impegni inderogabili tipo l’approvazione della finanziaria o la finale di Champions...


Oppure un albero di natale addobbato di unicorni rosa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo, potevo fare tante cose, tutte piacevoli, ho scelto questa.
> Magari domani ne sceglierò un'altra ed ovviamente la condividerò con voi, che siete sempre molto utili.


si ma condividi quelle che fanno salire l'embolo altrimenti che gusto c'è


----------



## oriente70 (29 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh se mia figlia dicesse che vuole essere accompagnata da me, le direi se ha le pigne in testa.
> Poi può essere anche che uno abbia impegni inderogabili tipo l’approvazione della finanziaria o la finale di Champions...


Potrebbe essere anche che sia all'estero per lavoro . 
La cosa che trovo ripugnante è andare con una persona che con la coppia non ha nulla da spartire. 
Avessero trombatoin tre  avrebbe già un'altro significato


----------



## Vera (29 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo, potevo fare tante cose, tutte piacevoli, ho scelto questa.
> Magari domani ne sceglierò un'altra ed ovviamente la condividerò con voi, che siete sempre molto utili.


Se ha scelto te è evidente che il vostro rapporto andava ben oltre le scopate fra una pausa pranzo e una partita a calcetto.
Sembra surreale che l'amante partecipi ad un momento così delicato ma se il marito non c'era, contenta per lei che, al fianco, abbia avuto una persona fidata e importante.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Dicembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere anche che sia all'estero per lavoro .
> La cosa che trovo ripugnante è andare con una persona che con la coppia non ha nulla da spartire.
> Avessero trombatoin tre  avrebbe già un'altro significato


In tre lo facciamo a volte con l'attuale. Io lei ed una sua amica.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Se ha scelto te è evidente che il vostro rapporto andava ben oltre le scopate fra una pausa pranzo e una partita a calcetto.
> Sembra surreale che l'amante partecipi ad un momento così delicato ma se il marito non c'era, contenta per lei che, al fianco, abbia avuto una persona fidata e importante.


Concordo.
Di fatto sono altri a farne una questione, a noi venne tutto molto naturale.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si ma condividi quelle che fanno salire l'embolo altrimenti che gusto c'è


Non vedi con che precisione le scelgo?


----------



## Lostris (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io l'avevo letta più sotto il punto di vista di favore all'amante, anche nella questione in cui l'ha accompagnata in ospedale. Ora dal momento che è sposata, sappiamo che se il marito fosse stato presente, l'amante saltava. Se l'amante gli chiede "mi accompagni te?" se non ho capito male, voi vi aspettavate che dicesse "no bella te ne vai da sola, io con te vengo solo al motel quando apri le gambi", se avesse fatto così sarebbe stato meno grave?


È un po’ vero che si perde il senso della realtà se arriviamo a considerare “normale” che una si faccia accompagnare ad una cosa come l’amniocentesi dall’amante.

Perchè il quadro è e resta quello di un tradimento.

siccome in questo guano ci muoviamo costantemente considerando e ipotizzando attenuanti e aggravanti, a volte ci si dimentica di dove ci si trova, probabilmente, e si rischia di giustificare qualsiasi cosa.

E io ho tradito, eh.


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> È un po’ vero che si perde il senso della realtà se arriviamo a considerare “normale” che una si faccia accompagnare ad una cosa come l’amniocentesi dall’amante.
> 
> Perchè il quadro è e resta quello di un tradimento.
> 
> ...


C'è un limite anche di buon gusto, per carità, poi ognuno ha il proprio.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Dicembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> È un po’ vero che si perde il senso della realtà se arriviamo a considerare “normale” che una si faccia accompagnare ad una cosa come l’amniocentesi dall’amante.
> 
> Perchè il quadro è e resta quello di un tradimento.
> 
> ...


Leggi i messaggi seguenti (rif amniocentesi). 
Io non ho tradito, quindi non posso mettermi nei panni di chi tradisce e si muove considerando e ipotizzando attenuanti e aggravanti, e veramente neppure lo capisco.
Mi sembra che chi tradisce parta sempre dal non verrò mai beccato, quindi non mi troverò mai di fronte ad un tribunale che dovrà decretare la gravità della colpa, che poi sto tribunale se così vogliamo chiamarlo è il legittimo, non tradinet.
Se tieni tanto al legittimo puoi anche non tradirlo, farlo pensando all'attenuante... no, non ci arrivo.

Non mi sono stupita del favore, senza entrare nel dettaglio (vedi messaggi seguenti rif amniocentesi), dal momento che uno che tradisce vuole sentirsi desiderato dall'altro, e un favore passa per gesto di interesse e partecipazione alla persona. Se tratti una persona da giocattolino erotico questa non ti rimane lì a farti da amante per anni. Spero di essermi spiegata


----------



## Marjanna (29 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> C'è un limite anche di buon gusto, per carità, poi ognuno ha il proprio.


Il buongusto in come si mettono le corna? 
A posto!


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Leggi i messaggi seguenti (rif amniocentesi).
> Io non ho tradito, quindi non posso mettermi nei panni di chi tradisce e si muove considerando e ipotizzando attenuanti e aggravanti, e veramente neppure lo capisco.
> Mi sembra che chi tradisce parta sempre dal non verrò mai beccato, quindi non mi troverò mai di fronte ad un tribunale che dovrà decretare la gravità della colpa, che poi sto tribunale se così vogliamo chiamarlo è il legittimo, non tradinet.
> Se tieni tanto al legittimo puoi anche non tradirlo, farlo pensando all'attenuante... no, non ci arrivo.
> ...


Ma si, Marianna, ci sono però tanti modi per condividere altro dal bombi qua e bombi là che si ha solo che l'imbarazzo della scelta. Poi ci sono anche le priorità. Una di queste è la famiglia, o sbaglio?


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Il buongusto in come si mettono le corna?
> A posto!


Si certo. Perché?


----------



## Marjanna (29 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma si, Marianna, ci sono però tanti modi per condividere altro dal bombi qua e bombi là che si ha solo che l'imbarazzo della scelta. Poi ci sono anche le priorità. Una di queste è la famiglia, o sbaglio?


La priorità se tradisci sei tu. Poi ovviamente stai attento che questo non ricada nella famiglia. Almeno credo. Ribadisco: io non sono un traditore.


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La priorità se tradisci sei tu. Poi ovviamente stai attento che questo non ricada nella famiglia. Almeno credo. Ribadisco: io non sono un traditore.


Appunto che la priorità sei TU, che forse forse davanti al mal di calli di un marito l'amante può ben aspettare. Poi c'è di tutto, figurati, pure quelli che mentre scopano si divertono un sacco a dire  "quel cornuto che ti aspetta a casa", o robe così. Che problema c'è? Tanto per tradire, tradisci.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si certo. Perché?


Tipo non fare stirare alla moglie i vestiti da passare all'amante ma magari stirarteli tu? Così ad esempio. Per limitare la colpa.
Ma la moglie pure dovesse beccarlo mica saprà mai di quel gesto.
Te parli di un Arsenio Lupin del tradimento, che ruba con stile. Lo posso anche capire, ma senza la colpa, il senso di colpa.
Tradisco ma ho senso di colpa, e allora limito la colpa. Lo trovo assurdo.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Appunto che la priorità sei TU, che forse forse davanti al mal di calli di un marito l'amante può ben aspettare. Poi c'è di tutto, figurati, pure quelli che mentre scopano si divertono un sacco a dire  "quel cornuto che ti aspetta a casa", o robe così. Che problema c'è? Tanto per tradire, tradisci.


Se il marito ha mal di calli rimani a casa devota a fargli i massaggini, percarità... se fai il "favore" devi levare necessarimante il massaggio ai piedi callosi del marito?
Non è che sto a far il paladio difensore dei traditori è che anche in quell'ora smunta in motel il coniuge a casa potrebbe avere bisogno del sostegno morale o fisico del compagno vicino, non è che cambia se lo accompagna in ospedale (ribadisco senza entrare nel dettaglio della questione amniocentesi), se uno lo fa ha messo in conto di poterlo fare (per se, ne per la moglie ne per l'amante). Imho.


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tipo non fare stirare alla moglie i vestiti da passare all'amante ma magari stirarteli tu? Così ad esempio. Per limitare la colpa.
> Ma la moglie pure dovesse beccarlo mica saprà mai di quel gesto.
> Te parli di un Arsenio Lupin del tradimento, che ruba con stile. Lo posso anche capire, ma senza la colpa, il senso di colpa.
> Tradisco ma ho senso di colpa, e allora limito la colpa. Lo trovo assurdo.


Quello dello stirare boh... Non ci ho neanche pensato perché francamente la roba che ho ricevuto l'ho sempre rilavata, ma sinceramente dipende dalle abitudini. Io non stiro quasi mai, meno che meno mi metterei a farlo APPOSTA con cose che penso vadano comunque dirette a farsi un giro di lavatrice. Ma questo va nelle abitudini, dubito che uno sano di mente faccia lavare e stirare PER la soddisfazione di portare le cose all'amante, per cui nulla quaestio sul tuo esempio.
Oh. Non è questione di soli sensi di colpa. E' proprio buon gusto. Non saprei come spiegarlo in altre parole. Qui ha scritto in passato anche chi passeggiava sulla spiaggia con figlio e amante  (quest'ultimo sotto mentite spoglie). Mica ha ucciso il figlio. La trovo comunque una cosa di pessimo gusto. Ti pare che pur di vedere l'amante devo fare un mezzo circo con mio figlio? Queste sarebbero le cose, molto più delle scopate, che dal lato di un tradito mi farebbero tastare proprio il polso di chi ho davanti.


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se il marito ha mal di calli rimani a casa devota a fargli i massaggini, percarità... se fai il "favore" devi levare necessarimante il massaggio ai piedi callosi del marito?
> Non è che sto a far il paladio difensore dei traditori è che anche in quell'ora smunta in motel il coniuge a casa potrebbe avere bisogno del sostegno morale o fisico del compagno vicino, non è che cambia se lo accompagna in ospedale (ribadisco senza entrare nel dettaglio della questione amniocentesi), se uno lo fa ha messo in conto di poterlo fare (per se, ne per la moglie ne per l'amante). Imho.


Non è un dettaglio, una amniocentesi, oh!


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Il Mulino Bianco molti di noi, salvo casi estremi, se lo son vissuti a modo loro, anche se non è proprio bianco e spesso la ruota stride quando gira. E' prezioso perchè è il nostro, anche se non luccica.


 Vangelo.
Motivo per cui mi incazzo come una faina quando qualcuno si permette di giudicare stile alfiere della morale comune le vite affettive del prossimo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non vedi con che precisione le scelgo?


Non ancora, ci devi mettere più impegno, sono dura a capire


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Il buongusto in come si mettono le corna?


É la prima cosa. La primissima.
Il 90% delle corna è come si fanno, non cosa si fa.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere anche che sia all'estero per lavoro .
> La cosa che trovo ripugnante è andare con una persona che con la coppia non ha nulla da spartire.
> Avessero trombatoin tre  avrebbe già un'altro significato


Cristo liberaci dai paraocchi! L'amante, soprattutto l'amante uomo di una donna, ha più a spartire con la coppia del marito molto spesso


----------



## Marjanna (29 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quello dello stirare boh... Non ci ho neanche pensato perché francamente la roba che ho ricevuto l'ho sempre rilavata, ma sinceramente dipende dalle abitudini. Io non stiro quasi mai, meno che meno mi metterei a farlo APPOSTA con cose che penso vadano comunque dirette a farsi un giro di lavatrice. Ma questo va nelle abitudini, dubito che uno sano di mente faccia lavare e stirare PER la soddisfazione di portare le cose all'amante, per cui nulla quaestio sul tuo esempio.
> Oh. Non è questione di soli sensi di colpa. E' proprio buon gusto. Non saprei come spiegarlo in altre parole. Qui ha scritto in passato anche chi passeggiava sulla spiaggia con figlio e amante  (quest'ultimo sotto mentite spoglie). Mica ha ucciso il figlio. La trovo comunque una cosa di pessimo gusto. Ti pare che pur di vedere l'amante devo fare un mezzo circo con mio figlio? Queste sarebbero le cose, molto più delle scopate, che dal lato di un tradito mi farebbero tastare proprio il polso di chi ho davanti.


Non ho letto il topic ma immagino che se passeggiava sulla spiaggia con amante e figlio fosse perchè così poteva incontrarla più volte. 
Far avvicinare un figlio ad una donnaccia? Perchè qui sta lo stile in quanto scrivi. Per te un'amante è qualcosa di sporco, lercio, malevolo da tenere distante.
Se l'amante non è una cogliona si comporterà bene vicino al figlio, se non considera l'altro un vibratore ambulante (e non l'hai scelto con quel fine), avrà molto riguardo e rispetto del figlio dell'altro, molto più di conoscenti che potrebbero fare battute inadeguate. Certo se non ti fidi dell'amante meglio evitare, ma ripeto.. uno può anche starsene a casa propria.


----------



## Lostris (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Leggi i messaggi seguenti (rif amniocentesi).
> Io non ho tradito, quindi non posso mettermi nei panni di chi tradisce e si muove considerando e ipotizzando attenuanti e aggravanti, e veramente neppure lo capisco.
> Mi sembra che chi tradisce parta sempre dal non verrò mai beccato, quindi non mi troverò mai di fronte ad un tribunale che dovrà decretare la gravità della colpa, che poi sto tribunale se così vogliamo chiamarlo è il legittimo, non tradinet.
> Se tieni tanto al legittimo puoi anche non tradirlo, farlo pensando all'attenuante... no, non ci arrivo.
> ...


ma non è il favore di accompagnarti al centro commerciale.

Quando parlavo di attenuanti e aggravanti mi riferivo ai commenti qui, non al mentre del tradimento.

Ognuno ha una sua personale soglia di “giusto” e “sbagliato” anche nel male,

Sparlare del legittimo o percularlo con l’amante, farlo nel letto coniugale, avere un amante in gravidanza, scopare con i legittimi ignari nell’altra stanza, farlo senza protezioni, mostrizzare il legittimo ecc ecc.
Aggravanti, per alcuni.

Avere un amante quando il legittimo nega il sesso o è uno stronzo o ti ha tradito in passato o ti pelerebbe in caso di divorzio o ecc.
Attenuanti, per alcuni.

Comunque si può essere vicendevolmente e felicemente il giocattolino erotico per anni.
Basta trovarsi.
Poi come è ovvio, normalmente più “dimensioni” acquisiscono le relazioni oltre al sesso - che comunque è tanta roba quando vissuto bene - e più diventano ricche e preziose.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è un dettaglio, una amniocentesi, oh!


Ma avete letto i post??? Ho già risposto (vedi messaggi tra me e Brunetta).


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ho letto il topic ma immagino che se passeggiava sulla spiaggia con amante e figlio fosse perchè così poteva incontrarla più volte.
> Far avvicinare un figlio ad una donnaccia? Perchè qui sta lo stile in quanto scrivi. Per te un'amante è qualcosa di sporco, lercio, malevolo da tenere distante.
> Se l'amante non è una cogliona si comporterà bene vicino al figlio, se non considera l'altro un vibratore ambulante (e non l'hai scelto con quel fine), avrà molto riguardo e rispetto del figlio dell'altro, molto più di conoscenti che potrebbero fare battute inadeguate. Certo se non ti fidi dell'amante meglio evitare, ma ripeto.. uno può anche starsene a casa propria.


Oggi ti leggo parecchio lucida.


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma avete letto i post??? Ho già risposto (vedi messaggi tra me e Brunetta).


Ribadisco che per me non è un dettaglio.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è un dettaglio, una amniocentesi, oh!


Me la spieghi la sacralità dell' amniocentesi?


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Me la spieghi la sacralità dell' amniocentesi?


No. Anche perché non è questione di sacralità.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> É la prima cosa. La primissima.
> Il 90% delle corna è come si fanno, non cosa si fa.


Ok ma buongusto qui ognuno lo legge a suo modo. Visto che tu sei "il traditore" (qui nel forum intendo) cos'è il buongusto nel tradimento?
Pensare alle colpe e alle attenuanti? A mettere un burca addosso a tua figlia se una donna che ti sei scopato (che per lei potrebbe essere una tra tremila altre che forse degnerà di uno sguardo giusto se le ispira simpatia) ti dice ciao per strada? Non so...


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. Anche perché non è questione di sacralità.


Vabbé, se ti va quando ti pare.


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vabbé, se ti va quando ti pare.


Ma volentieri se potessi.
Non lo posso spiegare altrimenti, il buon gusto in situazioni simili.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ok ma buongusto qui ognuno lo legge a suo modo. Visto che tu sei "il traditore" (qui nel forum intendo) cos'è il buongusto nel tradimento?
> Pensare alle colpe e alle attenuanti? A mettere un burca addosso a tua figlia se una donna che ti sei scopato (che per lei potrebbe essere una tra tremila altre che forse degnerà di uno sguardo giusto se le ispira simpatia) ti dice ciao per strada? Non so...


Oddio, penso di averlo scritto qualcosa come un miliardo di volte. Per me il buon gusto è il rispetto di ruoli e riservatezza. Non c'è niente di più orrendo per come ragiono io di una situazione in cui la legittima è la povera cornuta in un gruppo di gente che sa perfettamente che lui si scopa l'amante. Che poi è il motivo per cui non si ricorre mai ai complici quando si scopa in giro. Oppure levare soldi, tempo e risorse in casa per scopare fuori casa, o ancora, ma questa è un po' più sottile, fare paragoni tra l'amante e la moglie infilando suddetti paragoni all'interno di discorsi e ragionamenti. Io anche quando stavo con la legittima ho sempre compartimentato tutto. Non mi sono mai incazzato con lei per frustrazioni rimediate fuori casa, Anzi, nello specifico ho sempre fatto il contrario: ho utilizzato i rapporti fuori casa per ricaricare le pile e illuminare a giorno la vita dentro casa anche quando vedevo tutto grigio.
Il discorso dell'amante e della figlia lo farei al contrario, Ma per quale cazzo di motivo dovrei ammazzarmi ad evitare un contatto a qualcuno che è comunque una mia scelta e mia figlia? Se capita capita. Dovrei aver paura che magari un domani si accendano chissà quali dietrologie? Papà incontra per strada un amica che troppe ne ha. Fine della storia.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Leggi i messaggi seguenti (rif amniocentesi).
> Io non ho tradito, quindi non posso mettermi nei panni di chi tradisce e si muove considerando e ipotizzando attenuanti e aggravanti, e veramente neppure lo capisco.
> Mi sembra che chi tradisce parta sempre dal non verrò mai beccato, quindi non mi troverò mai di fronte ad un tribunale che dovrà decretare la gravità della colpa, che poi sto tribunale se così vogliamo chiamarlo è il legittimo, non tradinet.
> Se tieni tanto al legittimo puoi anche non tradirlo, farlo pensando all'attenuante... no, non ci arrivo.
> ...


Però tra giocattolino erotico e perdita del senso della realtà c’è un abisso eh


----------



## Marjanna (29 Dicembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> ma non è il favore di accompagnarti al centro commerciale.
> 
> Quando parlavo di attenuanti e aggravanti mi riferivo ai commenti qui, non al mentre del tradimento.
> 
> ...


Ok. Facile concordare su quanto hai scritto. 
Alcune cose tornano indietro come boomerang. Tipo sai quante ne ho lette che sentendo mostrizzare il legittimo pensano sia prigioniero nel castello della strega cattiva, e un giorno decidono di andare a salvarlo? (sposate e non sposate)
Come farlo nel letto matrimoniale si alza il rischio. 

Il giocattolo erotico se è tale non te lo porti in ospedale, e neppure altrove. Vedi @ladyred


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2019)

Secondo me qui si sta perdendo di vista un punto fondamentale. Non è che uno si mette addosso la giacca di cornuto, traditore, legittimo, amante, e modifica il suo essere come persona. Ci sono delle persone che vanno bene soltanto per farti sentire di nuovo femmina dopo che hai partorito, e altre che ci vedi tranquillamente bene a condividere l'ansietta di un esame invasivo, doloroso e perfino con una residuale probabilità di perdere il pupo.
Tra l'altro non è che ne conosco pochi di mariti che dopo essere stati in sala parto, gli è passata la voglia di usare sessualmente La legittima. Io per primo, l'unico periodo in cui ho vissuto il sesso come un dovere nella mia vita sono stati gli ultimi tre mesi di gravidanza...


----------



## oriente70 (29 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> In tre lo facciamo a volte con l'attuale. Io lei ed una sua amica.


Non con il marito


----------



## oriente70 (29 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Cristo liberaci dai paraocchi! L'amante, soprattutto l'amante uomo di una donna, ha più a spartire con la coppia del marito molto spesso


Non paga le bollette  mi sembra . 
O te lo fai


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Dicembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non con il marito


Dovrei dirti di andare a rileggere dove parlavo della mia attuale storia come usano fare le sagge del forum. Ma poiché io non sono saggio, ti rispondo qui: non ha marito.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dovrei dirti di andare a rileggere dove parlavo della mia attuale storia come usano fare le sagge del forum. Ma poiché io non sono saggio, ti rispondo qui: non ha marito.


Na zitellona .


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sarà anomalo che una donna in stato di gravidanza voglia vicino l'amante anzichè il marito, non lo metto in dubbio.
> Non mi viene da esprimere un giudizio tipo sentenza, il Mulino Bianco molti di noi, salvo casi estremi, se lo son vissuti a modo loro, anche se non è proprio bianco e spesso la ruota stride quando gira. E' prezioso perchè è il nostro, anche se non luccica.
> 
> Comunque in questo caso mi viene più da pensare a lei, che a lui. Un uomo potrebbe anche far presto a dire _ti accompagno io_, ma allo stesso modo se per qualche emergenza chiamasse la sua vera famiglia potrebbe mollarti lì come un pero. Se l'ha voluto vicino in una situazione simile o si fida tanto di lui, o ???. Io lo sposato non mi sarei sentita di averlo vicino in situazioni di una certa gravità, lui "c'era" (per modo di dire) ma avevo sempre questa percezione che lui fosse in fuga, non con me. Tant'è che se stavo poco bene e dovevamo vederci la sua prima reazione era irosa contenuta / non ti credo.
> ...


Ma che sentenza!
Quando viene raccontata una storia o un episodio si cerca di capire e per farlo ci si cerca una vicinanza emotiva.
Qui semplicemente, proprio per la vicinanza, si è pensato che fosse una situazione che si sarebbe accuratamente evitato.
Se il padre del bambino avesse dovuto essere a giocare la finale di Champions quando ho fatto l’esame dei villi coriali (ho avuto un collasso) mi sarei fatta accompagnare da mia madre, da una amica, al limite da mia suocera, ma non dall’amante. Certo mi tocca anche fare uno sforzo a immaginarmi incinta di un uomo e aver desiderio di vedere anche un ex amante. Ma è uno sforzo che si fa. Poi se vengono i brividi al pensiero, bisogna dire che  si trova un bellissimo e delicato rapporto?


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ho letto il topic ma immagino che se passeggiava sulla spiaggia con amante e figlio fosse perchè così poteva incontrarla più volte.
> Far avvicinare un figlio ad una donnaccia? Perchè qui sta lo stile in quanto scrivi. Per te un'amante è qualcosa di sporco, lercio, malevolo da tenere distante.
> Se l'amante non è una cogliona si comporterà bene vicino al figlio, se non considera l'altro un vibratore ambulante (e non l'hai scelto con quel fine), avrà molto riguardo e rispetto del figlio dell'altro, molto più di conoscenti che potrebbero fare battute inadeguate. Certo se non ti fidi dell'amante meglio evitare, ma ripeto.. uno può anche starsene a casa propria.


Mi era sfuggito questo intervento.
Ma non è questione di  "donnaccia"! Chi lo ha detto mai? E non è neanche questione  (@Arcistufo ) di incontrarla per caso. E' ORGANIZZARE un incontro.
Come se che so... Il tuo amante una sera che non avevi di meglio da fare avesse detto  "vieni ospite a cena da me!". Senza che fossi amica con la moglie. Così. "cara, ti presento una amica, una compagna di hobby, una collega". Quello che vuoi. Avreste ucciso la moglie con quella cena, in sé? No. Ti sarebbe sembrata una cosa di buon gusto? Oh. De gustibus. Centra niente però il discorso sulla amante donnaccia.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi era sfuggito questo intervento.
> Ma non è questione di  "donnaccia"! Chi lo ha detto mai? E non è neanche questione  (@Arcistufo ) di incontrarla per caso. E' ORGANIZZARE un incontro.
> Come se che so... Il tuo amante una sera che non avevi di meglio da fare avesse detto  "vieni ospite a cena da me!". Senza che fossi amica con la moglie. Così. "cara, ti presento una amica, una compagna di hobby, una collega". Quello che vuoi. Avreste ucciso la moglie con quella cena, in sé? No. Ti sarebbe sembrata una cosa di buon gusto? Oh. De gustibus. Centra niente però il discorso sulla amante donnaccia.


La bolla c’è quando fa comodo, quando non fa comodo non c’è bolla


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La bolla c’è quando fa comodo, quando non fa comodo non c’è bolla


Più che altro posso pure capire che non freghi niente dei cornuti, tanto più a una amante che in sé non ha proprio nulla di che spartirsi. Però oh... Mi sentirei bene a disagio, eh.


----------



## abebe (29 Dicembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> *È un po’ vero che si perde il senso della realtà se arriviamo a considerare “normale” che una si faccia accompagnare ad una cosa come l’amniocentesi dall’amante.*
> 
> Perchè il quadro è e resta quello di un tradimento.
> 
> ...


Permettete che ve lo dica una persona che in questo forum si considera solo "di passaggio"?

A me pare che a stare tutto il giorno a rimuginare sui perché e i percome delle corna, della banale voglia di scopare, qua sopra state a fare dei sofismi da "Accademia del Tradimento" che a ognuno gli fa creare una propria "normalità", spesso con carattestiche parecchio, ma parecchio, peculiari.  
Per carità: giusto e doveroso che ognuno abbia la propria "normalità", però magari sarebbe simpatico che in una coppia entrambi i partner avessero il medesimo concetto di "normalità" e che fosse chiaramente espresso, senza che uno dei due ad un certo punto mette delle postille in inchiostro simpatico 

Sì, lo so, lo so... sono uno sciocco, illuso idealista... e come tale mi estinguerò...  Amen.

Mi sono letto anche il thread: sono un po' strano io o l'impressione che ho avuto è quella che si tratti di una grande paraculata giusto per "profilare" gli utenti? 

Detto ciò, vi saluto: stavolta sono di passaggio nel senso stretto del termine perché finite le vacanze familiari, parto per vacanze di carattere nettamente più ludico... 

Buon anno a tutti, belli e brutti.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non paga le bollette  mi sembra .
> O te lo fai


Eccerto. Perché la coppia é pagare le bollette. Ah, una bella riunione di condominio mano nella mano, quanta poesia!


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi era sfuggito questo intervento.
> Ma non è questione di  "donnaccia"! Chi lo ha detto mai? E non è neanche questione  (@Arcistufo ) di incontrarla per caso. E' ORGANIZZARE un incontro.
> Come se che so... Il tuo amante una sera che non avevi di meglio da fare avesse detto  "vieni ospite a cena da me!". Senza che fossi amica con la moglie. Così. "cara, ti presento una amica, una compagna di hobby, una collega". Quello che vuoi. Avreste ucciso la moglie con quella cena, in sé? No. Ti sarebbe sembrata una cosa di buon gusto? Oh. De gustibus. Centra niente però il discorso sulla amante donnaccia.


Dipende chi ti scopi. Tre quarti di quelle con cui ho intrallazzato sarebbero state tranquillamente amiche della legittima, se io non avessi compartimentato. Le altre, risorse.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisci quello che fai, biasimi quello che subisci.


Ci sono stata da entrambe le parti e so che fa male subire. Probabilmente sentire una tale intimità con l’amante, sapere che c’è di più del semplice sesso... posso capire che fa ancora più male.
Ma se uno tradisce solo per sesso oppure perché ci sono anche sentimenti in gioco che differenza fa ormai ? La coppia ufficiale non funziona più. E non dico che per colpa del tradito. 
Se il traditore perde la testa per un’altra oppure a mente fredda scopa in giro senza coinvolgimento che differenza fa per il tradito ? Per me nessuna. Anzi, trovo più squallido quello che lo fa solo per sesso. 
Parere mio.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ci sono stata da entrambe le parti e so che fa male subire. Probabilmente sentire una tale intimità con l’amante, sapere che c’è di più del semplice sesso... posso capire che fa ancora più male.
> Ma se uno tradisce solo per sesso oppure perché ci sono anche sentimenti in gioco che differenza fa ormai ? La coppia ufficiale non funziona più. E non dico che per colpa del tradito.
> Se il traditore perde la testa per un’altra oppure a mente fredda scopa in giro senza coinvolgimento che differenza fa per il tradito ? Per me nessuna. Anzi, trovo più squallido quello che lo fa solo per sesso.
> Parere mio.


Ma cosa c’entra il fare solo sesso o l’avere una relazione con il partecipare a un intervento medico relativo alla gravidanza?
Certo nelle fiction personaggi rispettabili e nei quali ci identifichiamo vivono vicende in cui le relazioni si intrecciano e si sovrappongono per ragioni che la sceneggiatura fa apparire credibili. Sono bravi gli sceneggiatori. 
Ma la vita è un’altra cosa.
Poi magari, se ci succede di vivere cose meno invasive*, ci risentiamo moltissimo.
O teniamo rancore dopo trent’anni o quarant’anni alla maestra che ci ha cambiato di posto, rivendicandone la assoluta oggettività.
Invece se sia noi a fare qualcosa agli altri ne abbiamo tutte le ragioni. 


*tipo un parere su un forum.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eccerto. Perché la coppia é pagare le bollette. Ah, una bella riunione di condominio mano nella mano, quanta poesia!


E certo le rotture di scatole restano in famiglia , se un amante ti chiedesse di pagare la vacanza della famiglia ti suonerebbe male?


----------



## Marjanna (29 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che sentenza!
> Quando viene raccontata una storia o un episodio si cerca di capire e per farlo ci si cerca una vicinanza emotiva.
> Qui semplicemente, proprio per la vicinanza, si è pensato che fosse una situazione che si sarebbe accuratamente evitato.
> Se il padre del bambino avesse dovuto essere a giocare la finale di Champions quando ho fatto l’esame dei villi coriali (ho avuto un collasso) mi sarei fatta accompagnare da mia madre, da una amica, al limite da mia suocera, ma non dall’amante. Certo mi tocca anche fare uno sforzo a immaginarmi incinta di un uomo e aver desiderio di vedere anche un ex amante. Ma è uno sforzo che si fa. Poi se vengono i brividi al pensiero, bisogna dire che  si trova un bellissimo e delicato rapporto?


Rispondo velocissima.
Ma non ne abbiamo già parlato pagine fa? Mica son io l'amante di @Pincopallino.
Le sue scelte sono le sue scelte.
Ma come ho già scritto è accaduto. Secondo voi l'utente @Pincopallino che già vi ha risposto dicendo "lo rifarei", ormai giunto alla quarantesima non so cosa amante, che è l'unico che potrebbe cambiare eventualmente le cose vi ascolterà? Che vi cambia se metto la X nella petizione fantasma si tradinet?
Al massimo otterrete che non lo scrive più qui. Ma ne arriverranno altri, e altri ce ne saranno che qui non arriveranno mai, oppure vi forniranno una versione rivisitata magari dicendovi che sentono sensi di colpa ma non ce la fanno a non tradire. Volete le prese in giro? Io da amante ne ho sentite abbastanza, preferisco la cruda realtà.

Avete dato più risposte a me in queste pagine che a @Pincopallino palesatosi come traditore seriale con la moglie contenta e senziente.
Veramente non capisco il problema, che non aderisco al team "netiquette del tradimento discusso virtualmente" secondo un gruppo di utenti?




Foglia ha detto:


> Mi era sfuggito questo intervento.
> Ma non è questione di  "donnaccia"! Chi lo ha detto mai? E non è neanche questione  (@Arcistufo ) di incontrarla per caso. E' ORGANIZZARE un incontro.
> Come se che so... Il tuo amante una sera che non avevi di meglio da fare avesse detto  "vieni ospite a cena da me!". Senza che fossi amica con la moglie. Così. "cara, ti presento una amica, una compagna di hobby, una collega". Quello che vuoi. Avreste ucciso la moglie con quella cena, in sé? No. Ti sarebbe sembrata una cosa di buon gusto? Oh. De gustibus. Centra niente però il discorso sulla amante donnaccia.


Forse ti sfugge che io non faccio parte delle aderenti al "tradisco ma amo follemente mia moglie (o marito uguale) e tengo alla famiglia". Per me nel momento che uno tradisce già sta mandando a puttane quello a cui dichiara di tenere (dentro di se eventualmente, nel mio caso). Se mi avesse fatto una proposta simile si sarebbe beccato un ciaone e di pensieri in quanto buon gusto non me ne sarei fatta mezzo.
Categorizzi sezioni (amanti, traditori, traditi) e ti dimentichi che sono persone.

Il resto, quello che è venuto dopo, l'ho imparato da qui (solo che non c'ho solo la teoria ma pure il vissuto). Nessuno mi ha dato un manuale quando lo conobbi molti anni orsono, ne sul tradimento, ne sul ruolo di amante. Sul grugno me la son presa io alla fine, sai che mi cambia mettere una X virtuale.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Rispondo velocissima.
> Ma non ne abbiamo già parlato pagine fa? Mica son io l'amante di @Pincopallino.
> Le sue scelte sono le sue scelte.
> Ma come ho già scritto è accaduto. Secondo voi l'utente @Pincopallino che già vi ha risposto dicendo "lo rifarei", ormai giunto alla quarantesima non so cosa amante, che è l'unico che potrebbe cambiare eventualmente le cose vi ascolterà? Che vi cambia se metto la X nella petizione fantasma si tradinet?
> ...


Mi spiace quando non ci si capisce.
Non è, per me, questione che “se si tradisce ormai...“ perché altrimenti “già che ho dato una sberla taglio la gola”.
Io capisco benissimo che si possa avere una relazione. Ma ugualmente credo che vi debbano essere dei limiti di rispetto nei confronti dei traditi. E da tradita so bene che sono i limiti che determinano poi la decisione se superare o no.
Qui ogni utente racconta, poi si sviscera l’argomento. Non mi pare che Pincopallino abbia intenzione di mettersi in discussione, altri hanno avuto altra disponibilità. 
Per quanto mi riguarda, se mi fosse preoccupata delle definizioni di alcuni utenti sarei a piangere in un angolino.


----------



## abebe (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Avete dato più risposte a me in queste pagine che a *Pincopallino palesatosi come traditore seriale con la moglie contenta e senziente.*


Guarda, che lui sia un traditore seriale, gli credo ad occhi chiusi.

Su tanti altri dettagli che racconta, permettimi il beneficio del dubbio.

A che la moglie sia senziente e contenta, ci credo solo se me lo dice lei. 

Perdonami se sono malfidato...


----------



## Marjanna (29 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi spiace quando non ci si capisce.
> Non è, per me, questione che “se si tradisce ormai...“ perché altrimenti “già che ho dato una sberla taglio la gola”.
> Io capisco benissimo che si possa avere una relazione. Ma ugualmente credo che vi debbano essere dei limiti di rispetto nei confronti dei traditi. E da tradita so bene che sono i limiti che determinano poi la decisione se superare o no.
> Qui ogni utente racconta, poi si sviscera l’argomento. Non mi pare che Pincopallino abbia intenzione di mettersi in discussione, altri hanno avuto altra disponibilità.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, se mi fosse preoccupata delle definizioni di alcuni utenti sarei a piangere in un angolino.


Ok ma se Pincopallino non vuole mettersi in discussione allora vuoi far cambiare idea a me? E che ritorno otterresti?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ok ma se Pincopallino non vuole mettersi in discussione allora vuoi far cambiare idea a me? E che ritorno otterresti?


Ma no!
Forse non ti ho capita.
Ma sembra che tu dica che è una sciocchezza come prendere un caffè


----------



## abebe (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> .
> 
> Il resto, quello che è venuto dopo, l'ho imparato da qui (solo che non c'ho solo la teoria ma pure il vissuto). Nessuno mi ha dato un manuale quando lo conobbi molti anni orsono, ne sul tradimento, ne sul ruolo di amante. Sul grugno me la son presa io alla fine, sai che mi cambia mettere una X virtuale.


E comunque, mi par di capire che la musata che hai preso non ti ha insegnato molto sulla tara che bisogna fare a quel che raccontano certi soggetti...

Mi sa che ha proprio ragione Arci quando dice che certe persone nascono con una vocazione, quale che sia la vocazione...


----------



## Marjanna (29 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no!
> Forse non ti ho capita.
> Ma sembra che tu dica che è una sciocchezza come prendere un caffè


No io ho solo tentato di farvi capire, per l'esperienza vissuta, che non è necessariamente come la vedete voi. Se sta donna si è portata dietro lui in ospedale ha visto un valore in lui, non ha pensato alla "netiquette del tradimento" perchè quando ci sei dentro non fai tutte le valutazione che si riescono a fare guardando dall'alto. Non posso saperlo al 100% chiaramente ma dato appunto la gravità dell'esame invasivo con possibilità di aborto le mie ipotesi sono: o era cotta o lo vede come una persona cara che le vuole un mondo di bene o è cretina o tutte e tre. 
Un trombamico non te lo porti in ospedale al posto di tuo marito.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> E comunque, mi par di capire che la musata che hai preso non ti ha insegnato molto sulla tara che bisogna fare a quel che raccontano certi soggetti...
> 
> Mi sa che ha proprio ragione Arci quando dice che certe persone nascono con una vocazione, quale che sia la vocazione...


A che ti riferisci? Alla moglie che sa tutto ed è senziente? Guarda che era sarcastico, non ci credo neppure io.


----------



## Lostris (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> No io ho solo tentato di farvi capire, per l'esperienza vissuta, che non è necessariamente come la vedete voi. Se sta donna si è portata dietro lui in ospedale ha visto un valore in lui, non ha pensato alla "netiquette del tradimento" perchè quando ci sei dentro non fai tutte le valutazione che si riescono a fare guardando dall'alto. Non posso saperlo al 100% chiaramente ma dato appunto la gravità dell'esame invasivo con possibilità di aborto le mie ipotesi sono: o era cotta o lo vede come una persona cara che le vuole un mondo di bene o è cretina o tutte e tre.
> Un trombamico non te lo porti in ospedale al posto di tuo marito.


Ma può anche aver visto in lui il salvatore, che c’entra.
Voglio proprio sperare per lei che non la legasse a lui il semplice prurito intimo.

E, d’altro canto, non è che la profondità di un legame funge da giustificativo per ogni cosa.

Anche se fosse vero quello che ipotizzi, che cambia?

Resta che, quando evitabili, le ingerenze cercate/volute/promosse degli amanti nelle vite/famiglie legittime mi lasciano parecchio perplessa.
Indipendentemente dalle velleità sentimentali e intime di tali rapporti.

E, parlando di tradimenti, io non sono certo una “brava persona”.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> .


Scusa, colpa mia, ci avevo riprovato a darti corda. Sei troppo stupido.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Dicembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma può anche aver visto in lui il salvatore, che c’entra.
> Voglio proprio sperare per lei che non la legasse a lui il semplice prurito intimo.
> 
> E, d’altro canto, non è che la profondità di un legame funge da giustificativo per ogni cosa.
> ...


E quindi? Sono io l'amante di Pincopallino? 
Perchè queste cose non provate a scriverle direttamente a lui? Se vi interessa tanto il punto che rimarcate da pagine e pagine perchè continuate a ripeterlo a me e a lui non dite niente.
A me pare assurdo forte.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Sì, lo so, lo so... sono uno sciocco, illuso idealista... e come tale mi estinguerò...  Amen.


Oppure ti sveglierai nel mondo degli adulti e scoprirai che alla fine tra le cosce di una sposata Si sta esattamente come tra quelle di una single. Magari smettendo di cercare di sentirti speciale per quello che non fai e iniziando a sentirti speciale per quello che fai. Questo è un augurio di cuore. Buon anno.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E quindi? Sono io l'amante di Pincopallino?
> Perchè queste cose non provate a scriverle direttamente a lui? Se vi interessa tanto il punto che rimarcate da pagine e pagine perchè continuate a ripeterlo a me e a lui non dite niente.
> A me pare assurdo forte.


Ma perché ti incazzi?


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Guarda, che lui sia un traditore seriale, gli credo ad occhi chiusi.
> 
> Su tanti altri dettagli che racconta, permettimi il beneficio del dubbio.
> 
> ...


Me ne sono scopate parecchie i cui mariti erano convintissimi che a casa andasse tutto bene, anzi che cosa vuoi di più dalla vita. Ognuno vede fino a dove vuole, può e gli fa comodo vedere.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma perché ti incazzi?


Non mi incazzo, ma entrare e trovare tremila notifiche perchè non ho messo la X alla petizione fantasma contro "tradimento con aggravante per amniocentesi", mentre nessuno scrive una riga al diretto interessato, lo trovo assurdo.


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non mi incazzo, ma entrare e trovare tremila notifiche perchè non ho messo la X alla petizione fantasma contro "tradimento con aggravante per amniocentesi", mentre nessuno scrive una riga al diretto interessato, lo trovo assurdo.


La miseria.
Si stava parlando, mica litigando però eh. Non è che ti sei astenuta dall'avere pensieri tuoi e che ti siano piovute notifiche random...


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non mi incazzo, ma entrare e trovare tremila notifiche perchè non ho messo la X alla petizione fantasma contro "tradimento con aggravante per amniocentesi", mentre nessuno scrive una riga al diretto interessato, lo trovo assurdo.


Ma farsi na scopata sotto le lucine dell'albero?  
Io sta cosa dell'amniocentesi l'ho trovata pure tenera, pensa un po'. Evidentemente ognuno proietta le storie di cui è stato protagonista.


----------



## Lostris (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E quindi? Sono io l'amante di Pincopallino?
> Perchè queste cose non provate a scriverle direttamente a lui? Se vi interessa tanto il punto che rimarcate da pagine e pagine perchè continuate a ripeterlo a me e a lui non dite niente.
> A me pare assurdo forte.


Lui ha raccontato un episodio.
tu e altri avete dato un’interpretazione - in termini del tipo di rapporto in gioco ecc ecc.

Io rispondo alla tua interpretazione, non ai suoi fatti.

penso di poter interloquire con chi mi pare qui


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E quindi? Sono io l'amante di Pincopallino?
> Perchè queste cose non provate a scriverle direttamente a lui? Se vi interessa tanto il punto che rimarcate da pagine e pagine perchè continuate a ripeterlo a me e a lui non dite niente.
> A me pare assurdo forte.


Neanch’io sono la moglie di Pincopallino, né, tantomeno, il marito della sua amante n. boh e non sono nemmeno Pasquale. 
Come ha detto Lostris, si risponde ai pareri.


----------



## oriente70 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Scusa, colpa mia, ci avevo riprovato a darti corda. Sei troppo stupido.


OK professore .
Hai sempre ragione


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> OK professore .
> Hai sempre ragione


Lo so.


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> No io ho solo tentato di farvi capire, per l'esperienza vissuta, che non è necessariamente come la vedete voi. Se sta donna si è portata dietro lui in ospedale ha visto un valore in lui, non ha pensato alla "netiquette del tradimento" perchè quando ci sei dentro non fai tutte le valutazione che si riescono a fare guardando dall'alto. Non posso saperlo al 100% chiaramente ma dato appunto la gravità dell'esame invasivo con possibilità di aborto le mie ipotesi sono: o era cotta o lo vede come una persona cara che le vuole un mondo di bene o è cretina o tutte e tre.
> Un trombamico non te lo porti in ospedale al posto di tuo marito.


Non ci vuole tanto a capire che a questa del marito non gliene frega un c**** e probabilmente è così anche da parte del marito. Anche solo formalmente nel caso avesse dovuto trovare qualche conoscente (sono situazioni chei capitano molto spesso E quando meno ce lo si aspetta). Questa mancanza di scrupoli formali appunto denota che lei si aspetti qualcosa di più dal nostro,che non si collochi esclusivamente come la svuota palle di turno numero 43 o 44. Che poi siano ex o Next,un rapporto di amicizia che si protrae anche dopo una relazione comunque testimonia appunto  che dall'altra parte dell'ufficialità non esiste e non frega un c****.
Al di là del fatto che il marito potesse essere all'estero per lavoro, anzi proprio per questo...
Se poi la liason dovesse essere terminata, a maggior ragione si dovrebbe comportare come La moglie di Cesare.
Poi naturalmente sono c**** dei quattro,dei quali a me non può fregare di meno.
Ma stavo semplicemente ragionando per logica, e ragionando per logica rilevo che ci siano delle cose quantomeno strane.
Poi ripeto a me non me ne fotte assolutamente un c**** ma era per collocare una vicenda diciamo anomala all'interno di un contesto che sta facendo scrivere fiumi di parole che possono essere lette da solo uno dei 4 , o forse due, se come sembra alcune amicizie del pinco facciano un'incursione qui dentro ogni tanto .


----------



## oriente70 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo so.


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non mi incazzo, ma entrare e trovare tremila notifiche perchè non ho messo la X alla petizione fantasma contro "tradimento con aggravante per amniocentesi", mentre nessuno scrive una riga al diretto interessato, lo trovo assurdo.


il diretto interessato parte con un'amante numerata per ovvia provocazione; capisci bene che l'affermazione che tra amanti ci possa essere ben altro oltre al sesso (validissima) andrebbe meglio in un contesto che ha altre basi


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> il diretto interessato parte con un'amante numerata per ovvia provocazione; capisci bene che l'affermazione che tra amanti ci possa essere ben altro oltre al sesso (validissima) andrebbe meglio in un contesto che ha altre basi


L'amante numerata è la conseguente risposta a chi me ne ha attribuite un numero ben preciso da me mai citato. NIentaltro. Le persone intelligenti di questo forum lo hanno capito.


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2019)

> *il diretto interessato parte con un'amante numerata per ovvia provocazione*





> L'amante numerata è la conseguente risposta a chi me ne ha attribuite un numero ben preciso da me mai citato. NIentaltro. Le persone intelligenti di questo forum lo hanno capito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Certo che lo è, ma esattamente cosa vuoi dimostrare?


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo che lo è, ma esattamente cosa vuoi dimostrare?


Nulla. Riempie tempo vuoto. Minerva é questo. Si annoia perché annoia.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nulla. Riempie tempo vuoto. Minerva é questo. Si annoia perché annoia.


Figa ma deve riempirlo sempre mazzolando me?


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Figa ma deve riempirlo sempre mazzolando me?


 se ti dico che non sei così importante ai fini dell'equilibrio generale del forum la prendi malissimo?


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> se ti dico che non sei così importante ai fini dell'equilibrio generale del forum la prendi malissimo?


potrei impiccarmi con un paio di autoreggenti dopo una notizia del genere....


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Figa ma deve riempirlo *sempre* *mazzolando me?*


esagerato


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> potrei impiccarmi con un paio di autoreggenti dopo una notizia del genere....


Sempre meglio che suicidarsi con i lassativi.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Dicembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Lui ha raccontato un episodio.
> tu e altri avete dato un’interpretazione - in termini del tipo di rapporto in gioco ecc ecc.
> 
> Io rispondo alla tua interpretazione, non ai suoi fatti.
> ...


Rispondo a te ma vale anche per tutti gli altri quote.
Io sono intervenuta in questa discussione quotando @Brunetta perchè dai suoi commenti mi appariva sconcertata.
E avendone lette anche lei di tradimenti ormai ho pensato che dovrebbe averci fatto il callo, quello che volevo dirle è che in un tradimento può effettivamente capitare di fare un favore ad un amante, e che questo favore non è da vedere come elemento che va a "levare punti" alla moglie. In questo caso per l'amante è stato un grande piacere ma a livello di fatti, per lui probabilmente è stata una telefonata di pochi minuti, perchè è qualcosa che poteva applicare con facilità, lo stesso per lo starle vicino in ospedale poche ore.

Se fosse andata male (stando in un'ipotesi di cui abbiamo notizie marginali, sempre che siano vere), se lei fosse scoppiata a piangere perchè abortiva nel durante, io non so se lui sarebbe stato in grado di gestire la cosa, e non so se lei ad un certo punto non si sarebbe detta "ma che cazzo ci faccio qui con questo, voglio vicino mio marito". Ma in questo caso non lo vedo tanto come fatto di buon gusto o aggravante del tradimento, ma proprio di avere la testa ben ancorata al collo.

Se lei avesse perso il figlio e lui fosse un cazzaro, in quel preciso istante, guardandolo negli occhi avrebbe visto uno che vacillava, in un momento in cui probabilmente nei suoi occhi avrebbe cercato altro, leggendovi paura, perchè in una parte del suo cervello ci sarebbe stato "e ora che cazzo faccio? mi tocca star qui? se arriva suo marito? non posso stare tanto che alle 12 mia moglie mi aspetta", per poi non rivederla più per X tempo.

Lo stesso però poteva valere se al posto dell'amante c'era la zia Carmela che più che tirar fuori il rosario mentre pensava che doveva correre a casa a metter su la pentola per il marito, non sarebbe stata in grado di fare.

Non riesco quindi a collocare questo evento come aggravante del tradimento, in un contesto dove tradimento non c'è, in quel momento lui era un amico vicino ad un'amica. Dove fosse il marito di lei, se all'estero per lavoro, se stronzo che si guardava la partita, se ... sono tutti film. Non lo sappiamo. Non lo sapremo.

Se andiamo avanti a tirare fuori ogni Probabilità o Imprevisto (qualcuno li avrebbe potuti vedere in ospedale insieme, ect) dal mazzo, diventa la storia infinita.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Rispondo a te ma vale anche per tutti gli altri quote.
> Io sono intervenuta in questa discussione quotando @Brunetta perchè dai suoi commenti mi appariva sconcertata.
> E avendone lette anche lei di tradimenti ormai ho pensato che dovrebbe averci fatto il callo, quello che volevo dirle è che in un tradimento può effettivamente capitare di fare un favore ad un amante, e che questo favore non è da vedere come elemento che va a "levare punti" alla moglie. In questo caso per l'amante è stato un grande piacere ma a livello di fatti, per lui probabilmente è stata una telefonata di pochi minuti, perchè è qualcosa che poteva applicare con facilità, lo stesso per lo starle vicino in ospedale poche ore.
> 
> ...


Basta ho deciso: ti amo!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Rispondo a te ma vale anche per tutti gli altri quote.
> Io sono intervenuta in questa discussione quotando @Brunetta perchè dai suoi commenti mi appariva sconcertata.
> E avendone lette anche lei di tradimenti ormai ho pensato che dovrebbe averci fatto il callo, quello che volevo dirle è che in un tradimento può effettivamente capitare di fare un favore ad un amante, e che questo favore non è da vedere come elemento che va a "levare punti" alla moglie. In questo caso per l'amante è stato un grande piacere ma a livello di fatti, per lui probabilmente è stata una telefonata di pochi minuti, perchè è qualcosa che poteva applicare con facilità, lo stesso per lo starle vicino in ospedale poche ore.
> 
> ...


Qui è stato coniato il termine “facocera” (lasciamo stare da chi e poi le seguenti vicende nel forum) per definire l’amante che non sa stare “al suo posto” e si legge spesso tra le righe una sorta di etica del tradimento che ha al primo punto “non nuocere”, nel senso che la relazione o le molteplici relazioni adulterine non debbano in nessun caso interferire in modo negativo con il matrimonio e la famiglia. Questo perché il tradimento in sé è visto come qualcosa che permette all’individuo di esprimere se stesso, altrimenti compresso nelle sue potenzialità dal legame matrimoniale, legame a cui comunque tiene grandemente per questioni di vario genere, ma principalmente per la tradizionale trasmissione genetica-economica.
Alcuni addirittura si pongono come modelli di traditori/traditrici o amanti perfetti che, appunto, assumono tutti i comportamenti razionali e maturi per la conservazione del matrimonio e della famiglia.
Una situazione come quella raccontata va contro non solo l’idea rispetto dei coniugi, ma perfino contro il modello sopra descritto.
Come potrebbe non suscitare polemiche?!
È il resoconto di una relazione che scompagina quella “etica” del tradimento entro cui si muovono amanti e traditori e che li fa sentire colpevoli, ma non troppo.
La realtà supera la fantasia e accade questo ed altro. Vi sono figli di amanti allevati dai traditi consapevoli o all’oscuro, con il padre biologico che gioca con la creatura in presenza del padre legale, che volete che sia una amniocentesi?!
Non ci si stupisce di niente.
Ma è legittimo avere altri valori?


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Rispondo a te ma vale anche per tutti gli altri quote.
> Io sono intervenuta in questa discussione quotando @Brunetta perchè dai suoi commenti mi appariva sconcertata.
> E avendone lette anche lei di tradimenti ormai ho pensato che dovrebbe averci fatto il callo, quello che volevo dirle è che in un tradimento può effettivamente capitare di fare un favore ad un amante, e che questo favore non è da vedere come elemento che va a "levare punti" alla moglie. In questo caso per l'amante è stato un grande piacere ma a livello di fatti, per lui probabilmente è stata una telefonata di pochi minuti, perchè è qualcosa che poteva applicare con facilità, lo stesso per lo starle vicino in ospedale poche ore.
> 
> ...


Appunto......tutto ciò che hai descritto secondo me sta sotto il nome di incoscienza....
Poi ciascuno si comporta come vuole e, in modo opportuno o meno. Ma siccome si ragionava per assoluti e per via logica, l'estensione del discorso ci stava.
Poi posso camminare nudo in mezzo alla strada, ma questo non è commentabile.  Quanto meno se dovessi dirlo in un forum mi piglierei del pazzo . Basta capire il valore di ciò che si fa e dice ,che altrimenti è molto meglio camminare nudo per strada senza farlo sapere ad altri che non siano gli astanti del momento; che peraltro nemmeno si conoscono,e dei quali non frega avere un parere o un commento


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui è stato coniato il termine “facocera” (lasciamo stare da chi e poi le seguenti vicende nel forum) per definire l’amante che non sa stare “al suo posto” e si legge spesso tra le righe una sorta di etica del tradimento che ha al primo punto “non nuocere”, nel senso che la relazione o le molteplici relazioni adulterine non debbano in nessun caso interferire in modo negativo con il matrimonio e la famiglia. Questo perché il tradimento in sé è visto come qualcosa che permette all’individuo di esprimere se stesso, altrimenti compresso nelle sue potenzialità dal legame matrimoniale, legame a cui comunque tiene grandemente per questioni di vario genere, ma principalmente per la tradizionale trasmissione genetica-economica.
> Alcuni addirittura si pongono come modelli di traditori/traditrici o amanti perfetti che, appunto, assumono tutti i comportamenti razionali e maturi per la conservazione del matrimonio e della famiglia.
> Una situazione come quella raccontata va contro non solo l’idea rispetto dei coniugi, ma perfino contro il modello sopra descritto.
> Come potrebbe non suscitare polemiche?!
> ...


Più chiaro di così! Non fa una grinza.
Ma la logica molto spesso come per le leggi,si applica per gli altri e si interpreta per noi stessi....


----------



## Marjanna (30 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui è stato coniato il termine “facocera” (lasciamo stare da chi e poi le seguenti vicende nel forum) per definire l’amante che non sa stare “al suo posto” e si legge spesso tra le righe una sorta di etica del tradimento che ha al primo punto “non nuocere”, nel senso che la relazione o le molteplici relazioni adulterine non debbano in nessun caso interferire in modo negativo con il matrimonio e la famiglia. Questo perché il tradimento in sé è visto come qualcosa che permette all’individuo di esprimere se stesso, altrimenti compresso nelle sue potenzialità dal legame matrimoniale, legame a cui comunque tiene grandemente per questioni di vario genere, ma principalmente per la tradizionale trasmissione genetica-economica.
> Alcuni addirittura si pongono come modelli di traditori/traditrici o amanti perfetti che, appunto, assumono tutti i comportamenti razionali e maturi per la conservazione del matrimonio e della famiglia.
> Una situazione come quella raccontata va contro non solo l’idea rispetto dei coniugi, ma perfino contro il modello sopra descritto.
> Come potrebbe non suscitare polemiche?!
> ...


Certo che si. Via libera alla discussione. A me @Pincopallino è arrivato come utente ludico, sbaglierò eh, però questa è stata l'impressione (sono qui perchè una mia ex amante mi ha parlato di questo posto), cosa che non mi avrebbe portato a prendere parte a questa discussione. 
Poi, sarà anche il periodo (mi trovo in sintonia con @Skorpio in merito), non mi sento tanto di farmi l'ennesima vasca mentale nel dolore, ma seguendoti da tempo mi ero permessa di quotarti pensando di "sgravare" quello che mi era parso ti arrivasse (non cambiare o cancellare, sgravare internamente in te per te). Fatto male.
Serena fine d'anno.


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> *c’è di più del semplice sesso*...


Trovo interessante questa frase

Penso ci sia sempre più del semplice sesso quando si fa sesso.

Più che altro perchè essendo noi umani esseri dolcemente complicati (al netto del genere sessuale e degli orientamenti) non siamo, NESSUNO, semplicemente in grado di fare del sesso senza essere nel sesso che si fa.
E questo vale anche quando si decide di non fare sesso per x,y,z equazioni interne.

Io però non andrei a cercare descrizioni della relazione ufficiale nella relazione extra, da traditrice ho sempre pensato fosse questo Il Tradimento.

Ogni relazione è a sè e ha le sue peculiarità.
Il suo proprio nome.
Il suo proprio carattere.

Si può scopare con un* vist* due secondi prima senza neppure essersi scambiati una parola oppure si possono instaurare relazioni che hanno come base l'amicizia che comprende anche l'uso dei corpi per concretizzare la vicinanza. (bellissime relazioni dal mio punto di vista).
Si può scopare con chiunque aprendo il ventaglio delle possibilità che ci si concede.

E non è semplice sesso, il sesso è un semplice fare semmai che rappresenta altro che riguarda comunque se stessi in relazione col mondo.
Ho avuto amanti da 1,2,3 bagno che scomparivano nella mia nebbia appena uscita dalla porta e amanti che ad oggi restano nelle mie cerchie di conoscenza con affetto e se posso aiuto o vengo aiutata.

Usare il sesso come linea di demarcazione per andare a definire le relazioni, lo capisco razionalmente come binario ed etichetta orientativa.
Usato come dogma mi sa di tanto altro.

Ovviamente il mio punto di vista è quello di una che ha sempre nominato le relazioni a modo proprio.
Senza affidarmi troppo alle diciture mainstream, di cui non mi fido e che storicamente mi fanno sentire in amputazione di me.

Detto questo io sono entrata in sala parto con la mia amica, su sua richiesta e in aggiunta al compagno con cui aveva figliato.
Voleva anche me. Punto. E io sono andata.
Avessimo pure scopato in una qualche era della nostra relazione, in quella sala parto non mi voleva per scopare, mi voleva per le sensazioni e le assonanze che sentiva nella mia presenza in quella situazione.
Per certi versi, è stato un tradimento. O no?


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Trovo interessante questa frase
> 
> Penso ci sia sempre più del semplice sesso quando si fa sesso.
> 
> ...


Mi piace.


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincooooooo. L'hai accattato 'o voccabbolario?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Certo che si. Via libera alla discussione. A me @Pincopallino è arrivato come utente ludico, sbaglierò eh, però questa è stata l'impressione (sono qui perchè una mia ex amante mi ha parlato di questo posto), cosa che non mi avrebbe portato a prendere parte a questa discussione.
> Poi, sarà anche il periodo (mi trovo in sintonia con @Skorpio in merito), non mi sento tanto di farmi l'ennesima vasca mentale nel dolore, ma seguendoti da tempo mi ero permessa di quotarti pensando di "sgravare" quello che mi era parso ti arrivasse (non cambiare o cancellare, sgravare internamente in te per te). Fatto male.
> Serena fine d'anno.


“Sgravare” nella discussione fa ridere . Chissà la tizia da chi si sarà fatta assistere al momento del parto? 

Non sono gravata per niente.
Purtroppo la forma scritta, nonostante le emoticon che ci coadiuvano, resta una comunicazione parziale, non tanto per la mancanza della espressività fisica e del tono di voce, ma anche perché mancano, ci si augura che manchino, tutte le divagazioni (pur se io ne faccio largo uso con incisi e parentesi) che sono presenti nella comunicazione in presenza. Tra l’altro di persona lascio un enorme spazio agli altri, a volte mi trovo ad alzare scherzosamente la mano per chiedere la parola, perché prediligo l’ascolto, ma poi qualcosa voglio dire anch’io .
Quindi sono consapevole non solo di apparire qui seriosa, ma perfino dolente, cosa che non è, come ben sa chi mi conosce bene che invece mi definisce sempre di buon umore, allegra, ironica. 
La vicenda narrata ha dato lo spunto a una riflessione teorica. 
Una delle mie fiction preferite è Gomorra, figurati se mi impressiona un po’ di ambiguità relazionale!
State senz pensieri!


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mi piace.


Grazie.  

Ho editato il post.
Vedi se confermi oppure no!


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie.
> 
> Ho editato il post.
> Vedi se confermi oppure no!


Confermo al 200per100!


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Confermo al 200per100!


...e stavolta non hai neppure dovuto leggere troppe volte


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...e stavolta non hai neppure dovuto leggere troppe volte


Sto crescendo....me lo ha anche suggerito Alberto15.


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sto crescendo....me lo ha anche suggerito Alberto15.


Anche lui ci ha impiegato un po' a trovarmi più "scorrevole"    

Non arrivare è un dono...arrivare coi segni del viaggio è prezioso e relativizza la meta finale


----------



## danny (31 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti piace condividere per tirarti addosso insulti per avere condiviso la tua (vostra) vita matrimoniale tra amanti, aver condiviso figli fatti con altri e le gravidanze e ti vanti di aver fatto raccomandazioni (ovvio che ti vanti, dimostri di avere un potere).


Gli piace giocare con chi si scandalizza di questo.
Non è giusto né sbagliato, ma sicuramente non è stimolato dall'indifferenza. 
Per fare un esempio, è come il nudista che gode nel vedere lo stupore e il fastidio di chi incappa per caso su una spiaggia nudista non essendolo. 
Quando in tante spiagge non puoi metterti nudo, sulla spiaggia dove ti è permesso capita di voler ribadire senza mezzi termini la tua scelta anche a chi non la condivide. 
In fin dei conti questo forum nasce anche per mostrare tutte le facce del tradimento e non debbono essere per forza piacevoli. 
Questo luogo è come una spiaggia spagnola, dove tessili e nudisti convivono necessariamente.


----------



## danny (31 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo, solo che io racconto la mia vita e tu attribuisci ai miei racconti di tradimenti in un forum a tema, fini diversi dal semplice raccontare. La verità è che visto che tu la pensi in un certo modo allora anche io e tutto il resto del mondo dobbiamo pensarla allo stesso modo.
> Anche in Corea del Nord funziona così.


Brunetta è tradita, tu traditore.
Non so quanto possiate andare d'accordo, ma non è assolutamente necessario che accada.
Almeno tolleratevi o ignoratevi. 
Per quanto mi riguarda ognuno qui è interessante per quello che ha da raccontare.
Il monopensiero mi tedia


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Gli piace giocare con chi si scandalizza di questo.
> Non è giusto né sbagliato, ma sicuramente non è stimolato dall'indifferenza.
> Per fare un esempio, è come il nudista che gode nel vedere lo stupore e il fastidio di chi incappa per caso su una spiaggia nudista non essendolo.
> Quando in tante spiagge non puoi metterti nudo, sulla spiaggia dove ti è permesso capita di voler ribadire senza mezzi termini la tua scelta anche a chi non la condivide.
> ...


Appunto, una affermazione di potere.
Ma, essendo qui virtuale, è un potere inesistente.
Sono solo parole


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Brunetta è tradita, tu traditore.
> Non so quanto possiate andare d'accordo, ma non è assolutamente necessario che accada.
> Almeno tolleratevi o ignoratevi.
> Per quanto mi riguarda ognuno qui è interessante per quello che ha da raccontare.
> Il monopensiero mi tedia


Ma un traditore che tradisce con me potrebbe essere interessante. Solo dovrebbe essere interessante.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto, una affermazione di potere.
> Ma, essendo qui virtuale, è un potere inesistente.
> Sono solo parole


Come le tue. Che però non riesci a tenerti, incurante del fastidio di chi si sporca gli occhi a leggerti.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma un traditore che tradisce con me potrebbe essere interessante. Solo dovrebbe essere interessante.


Come se tu meritassi l'attenzione delle persone interessanti


----------



## Minerva (31 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Come se tu meritassi l'attenzione delle persone interessanti


brunetta su di te esercita un grande potere ...altrimenti non si spiegherebbe questo irrefrenabile bisogno che hai di inveire (a volte delirare anche un po') verso un muro di gomma.


----------



## stany (31 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Come le tue. Che però non riesci a tenerti, incurante del fastidio di chi si sporca gli occhi a leggerti.


Che vena poetica


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Dicembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> brunetta su di te esercita un grande potere ...altrimenti non si spiegherebbe questo irrefrenabile bisogno che hai di inveire (a volte delirare anche un po') verso un muro di gomma.


Non voglio che si allarghi. La trovo nociva. Le zanzare non esercitano potere, ma pungono e portano malattie.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Che vena poetica


I periodi in cui scopo tanto mi parte, che ci posso fare.


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> tessili


non sapevo che tra nudisti si chiamessero così quelli che indossano il costume...interessante. 
non capisco se c'è del disprezzo. 
in ogni caso, seguendo questa logica, voi non dovreste chiamarvi pellici?


----------



## danny (2 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> non sapevo che tra nudisti si chiamessero così quelli che indossano il costume...interessante.
> non capisco se c'è del disprezzo.
> in ogni caso, seguendo questa logica, voi non dovreste chiamarvi pellici?


Perché bikinati suonava male e normali anche peggio.


----------

